# The Hundred Seas



## GreyOne (May 28, 2003)

Looking back over the seasons, it seems like an age since the four of you fell in together.  The troubles in Mourandar and the betrayal by Joffer seem as distant as another life now.   But vengeance lives on in your hearts.  Especially for you Bragon.   Your father suffered greatly under that bastard’s attentions.  Joffer came into the west.  So did Ghis.  Both of them are going to die.  If you can find them, that is.

A year almost to the day,  you’ve followed.  A year of your lives gone, searching endlessly for these two vicious, and deadly men.   From Ander Imild, to Memondalas.  Across to the Azgrulan Na’Volos and back across the Sundering Sea to Bracelar and then Chanceran.  Traces led to the Holy City of Telethur.  But once again, the trail died.   Ever westwards you’ve searched and pursued.

Here you stand now, hundreds of leagues from where the journey began.  The vast grasslands  of the Nathla Ghezgrud stretch into the north.  To the west, the smoking peaks of the Mouths of Merdolan.  To the south, Eastfair and the bogs of Narlann.   The trail has ended again.  Here in this place.   But trouble has just begun.

A quiet crowd gathers around the village’s barrow mounds, bidding farewell to their lord and protector, Orvolan Har.  In his small boat he is accompanied by all the things he will need in the Plane of Dreams:  food, furs, weapons, precious silver armbands, and more.  Preda, his strong Engolthen widow, is easily recognizable by her raven dark hair, pale grey eyes, ivory skin and square jaw.   She stands out among her people, as she is the only person holding a torch.  An old wise woman, playing the part of the Death Crone of Wamous, recites a few frightening chants, her raspy voice rising and falling as she circles Orvolan's death barge.  When she is silent, Preda comes forward to light the kindling upon which the boat rests.  Suddenly, the lazy flames burst as if in a frenzy, taking Orvolan Har to the heavens in a billowing cloud of smoke.


" 'Aye, funerals stir the blood.  Don't they just?"  whispers Nado.

His dusky Hannathri skin seems paler under this steel-grey sky.


----------



## marquis (May 28, 2003)

who is the fourth person with us?


----------



## GreyOne (May 29, 2003)

Bragon.  Nado's curious musings are as familiar to you as your own thoughts.  But in the end, your south-born companion remains as much an enigma, as a friend you've come to trust.  

(OOC: Nado is a Hannathri born traveler, who has been with you since the beginning.  He was added to round out your numbers.)


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 4, 2003)

"I've been around too many funerals in my lifetime already, and I still find them unsettling" replies Ulfghar


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 5, 2003)

"Aye Ulf.   But a wise man once said 'there is a remedy for everything, and it is called death',"  replies Nado, brushing a hand through his oiled hair.  The shiny, black ringlets jingle slightly with the silver rings Nado routinely ties at their ends. "There, that man beside her ladyship.  He looks the part of retainer.  Shall we present ourselves?”   Nado points towards Preda and the figure standing behind and to the right.  Of medium height and build, with dark brown hair, a long moustache and ruddy cheeks, the man wears a short blade at his belt.   You notice that the assembled villagers have begun to disperse.  You catch snippets of muted conversation.  The dialect is harsh but the tongue is recognizable as a dialect of Low Ussan similiar to that spoken in Eastfair.   The name ‘Visel’ and ‘marauders’ can be discerned as a family walks by, dressed in the woollen tunics and leggings of the region.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 5, 2003)

"I believe we should Nado" replies Ulfghar as he surveys the crowd, searching the faces for as much information as possible.
"Nado, are you familiar with the name 'Visel'? What do you think it may mean?


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 5, 2003)

"The name of a man perhaps?  Sounds Engolthen.  The black-haired traveler back on the trail did mention that there had been a battle.  The Lord was killed.  His lady, Preda was now liege. The villagers seem mightily concerned in any case,"  says Nado.   He looks back to the hill's crest, where Fintain and Bragon stand in the fluttering grass.  A light breeze buffets their cloaks.  "Are you two coming, or shall we send a cart?"


----------



## fintain (Jun 5, 2003)

A cart?! What's your hurry? I can wait for death another moment; it comes to us all soon enough.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 6, 2003)

Ulfghar says to Nado "some things never change... those two like the safety of hanging out in the rear"


----------



## bragon gault (Jun 6, 2003)

You're the one with the exotic bows, Ulfghar.  Let's get going and find out what's happened.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 6, 2003)

"I guess it's time to go and visit Preda and her retainer" says Ulfghar as heads off, assuming his companions will follow along behind.


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 7, 2003)

Nado turns away with a smile, falling in behind Ulghar as he makes his way down the path towards the burial mound.  Several villagers look on and move aside as you make your way.

As you approach the woman, five armed guardsmen move to block your path.  They bear coarse leather jerkins and conical helmets.  Their woollen leggings are tied with leather straps.  Each has a spear in hand and short blade at belt.  Their eyes scan you warily.   Villagers disperse quickly, moving away from the path.

“What’s yer business, then with the Lady Preda?” says one gruffly in the harsh dialect of the west.  His spear remains upright, but ready.  His moustaches rise and fall as he chews on something.   Another holds a sounding horn at the ready.

At the sound of her guardsman’s voice, the dark haired lady turns away from the pyre.   Flickering sparks dance in the air behind her and the acrid smell of oiled wood hits your nostrils.  You see the ruddy-cheeked man’s hand dart to his belt as he turns and looks on you.  A quizzical frown dances across his face, but quickly passes.

 “Joda.  Who are these men?”  says the woman, her voice deep and ragged.  Her sorrow seems truly genuine.

“I was just about to glean that mistress,”  replies the guardsman, his head turning to the woman.  “Well then, you lot, who are you and what’s yer business? 

(OOC:  There are 5 guardsmen before you at 20 paces.  Preda and the other man stand beyond, at another 15 paces.  Scores of villagers have moved aside, have left or are leaving.  You see two more guards off to the east moving towards the barrows.  They will arrive within three rounds.)


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 7, 2003)

Ulfghar attempts to sense the motive of Preda, her retainer and the guardsmen.


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 7, 2003)

(OOC: Ulfghar.  Your Sense Motive is 7.  Roll a d20.  It will take several moments to sense intentions. )

The guards stand  before you.  Tension is palpable in the air.  Preda and the fellow beside her are too distant to betray intentions.  The fellow beside Preda does keep his hand at his belt, though.  Nado stands alongside Ulfghar, hands held outwards.  

(OOC: Fintain and Bragon, what do you intend?)


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 7, 2003)

(OOC: Ulfgar rolls a 12)

Following Nado's lead, Ulfghar stands at ease with his hands held outwards.


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 8, 2003)

(OOC: The guards seem genuinely uneasy Ulfghar.  You don't doubt for a second, though, that they won't move to stop your progress.  )

"This'll be the last time I ask stranger.  Yer name and business?"  the lead guard says harshly.  The others fan out to either side of their leader.  Their spears remain pointing towards the grey sky.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 8, 2003)

Ulfghar speaks up "We are just travellers passing through.  It just happens that we have come across your village during this time of sorrow.  Are you able to tell us any more of what has happened here?  It may be possible that we can provide you some assistance"


----------



## fintain (Jun 9, 2003)

Fintain adds: "It is not our intent to add to your grief; your manner indicates that you have suffered loss. Will you not allow us to help you carry that burden? Perhaps we can offer assistance."


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 9, 2003)

"Joda, ask these men to come to the hall at sunset, I would speak with them then,"  says the woman, her voice broaching no opposition.   With that, she turns away again and her gaze returns to the pyre.  Her retainer watches you.

The moustached guard points back towards the village.  "Yonder by the river crossing lies a merchant's house.  You will find something for yer thirst there.  The Lady Preda will speak with you at sundown.  Come to the keep by the sixth bell,"  with that, he motions for you to depart.

You note that most of the villagers have now departed, making their way back down the slope towards the village.  At least three score timber or wattle-and-daub buildings lie clustered around a stone tower which is itself surrounded by a wooden palisade.  Smoke flutters from a number of chimneys and beyond lie the leaden waters of the Janak river and a tributary flowing into it from the southeast.  Further north across the river and east beyond the tributary lie patches of dark woods, and beyond, endless grasslands.  The four day journey from Eastfair in the south has left you bone weary.

(OOC: You have approached the village from the southwest, along a small but well-used track.  It is early afternoon)


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 9, 2003)

Ulfghar heads towards the merchant's house for a much needed cup of ale and a comfortable chair to rest in.


----------



## bragon gault (Jun 9, 2003)

Bragon will join him.


----------



## fintain (Jun 10, 2003)

Fintain also follows along. "Perhaps we learn more about what troubles the town from some of the locals."


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 11, 2003)

Ulfghar cautiously surveys the surroundings as the party makes its way.  "Things just don't seem to be right around here.  We'd better keep our eyes peeled."


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 11, 2003)

Your entrance into the village proper is accompanied by silent glances from folk going about the rest of their day.  Talk is muted, and those few you come near, cease their discussion and move on.  Most are of mixed blood, Rivish and Engolthen features predominate.   Several children follow you, a dozen or so paces behind.   The tower and palisade lies to your left as you wind your way through the timber buildings.  

Ahead, you see a two story wattle-and-daub building with the curving casements you’ve seen in a number of villages in your journey north.  The conical roofs of the village buildings are a contrast, however, to the tall peaked roof of slate stones that surmounts this building.   There is a gate to the side of the, leading into a fenced courtyard.  A wagon wheel is nailed above the building’s main door.

As you move across the muddy ground, you hear a shriek off to your right.  Nado wheels about, his hand going to his scimitar.

"Adak seda!  Fera esh'areb a'ada!" comes a high-pitched voice.  It is followed by peels of mindless laughter.   An old woman, dressed in filthy rags, her hair unkempt clutches a staff.  She stands awkwardly, back bowed and hand outstretched.  "Wellwishers! Ha!  Deef a'ada!   Kivna knows!" 

Nado glances at Fintain, a bemused expression on his face.  "Well old mother, greetings to you as well." 

The woman looks familiar, and it takes but a moment to recognize the old figure who cried out at the funeral rite, the one playing the part of the Crone.  

"Mad?  Ha! Falif osa-anod strangers!  Kivna knows!   Where you are!  Where you were!  Where you will be!  Ha!" She cackles gleefully, then stares at you sullenly.  

"Well.  That's all well and good, mother.  If ye be cold and lonely tonight, please, come a'calling on my companion Fintain here," smiles Nado, pointing his thumb at Fintain.

"Ha!  Wise are you?  Ha!  Wise am I?  Ha!  We shall see.  We shall see!  Deef a'ada?  Ha!"  she mutters.   With that she turns about, and awkwardly walks between a pair of cottages.


----------



## bragon gault (Jun 11, 2003)

"One shouldn't mock one's Elders, Nado.  Besides even she has more sense than to choose Fintain" Bragon remarks as he steps through the building's main doors.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 11, 2003)

Ulfghar is curious about this old woman's apparent knowledge and follows her through the cottages.


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 12, 2003)

( I ) 
Nado guffaws loudly at Bragon's jest, following the dark haired man through the door and into a dimly lit chamber.  Light pours in through two cloudy glass casements in the northern wall.  Opposite stands a trestle table lined with jugs and a cask.  Several smaller tables and benches are scattered about the room.  At one, two plain-looking fellows in dusty grey woolens are seated, backs bent over the table and wooden mugs in their hands.   Their conversation halts as you enter.  Both are large, swarthy fellows, of what looks like pure Engolthen blood.  They glance towards you and then turn away, returning to their conversation.  You hear a crash through a back doorway and something rolling. 

"Shimrack's Black Teeth!"  comes a muffled curse. 

The room smells of leather and stale ale.  

( II )
The old crone hobbles down the alleyway.  Her walking staff plunges into the muck on the ground, making a squelching sound as she withdraws it from the mud with each step.  She is mumbling to herself.  "Ha!" 

She rounds a bend to the right and awkwardly walks past a rotting rain barrel left against a wall.  As Ulfghar comes to the corner, he finds himself face to face with the woman.  She is standing, legs apart and leaning on her staff.  Her grinning mouth displays  perhaps a half-dozen stained, rotting teeth."Ha!  Vada?  Hee hee.  No, ye shan't be asking kisses from Kivna, traveler!"  Like is like as not!"


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 12, 2003)

Ulfghar addresses Kivna saying "It seems you know things about my friends and I.  How is it that you have come upon this information? " 

"As I'm sure you already know, we have been travelling for quite some time and we could use as much help as possible in our quest.  We would be grateful for any help you can give us."


----------



## bragon gault (Jun 12, 2003)

(I)

Bragon sticks his head through the back doorway to see what is going on.


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 13, 2003)

(I)  
Past the doorway is a hallway of rough wooden walls.  Three stout doors line the opposite walls and at the end, a stairwell leading to the second story.  Further down the hall is the source of the crash.  You see a grizzled figure bent to the ground picking up shards of wet pottery.  A pool of liquid lies about the pieces of broken crockery.  The figure's greying black hair is tied back in a tail, though you cannot see his face.  The figure is muttering under his breath.   


(II) 
The woman smiles and leans against her staff."Ehhm? Secerets and knowledge?  Ha!   They are coins, most certainly.   Ha!  Grief lies in your footprints, most certainly, too!   Ha!  Kivna knows.  But Kivna won't tell!  Not this time.  Hee hee.   How 'bout a kiss then? " at that, she smacks her lips together.


----------



## bragon gault (Jun 13, 2003)

(I)

"I hope that wasn't full of your best ale.  I presume that you are the innkeeper here.  I'm looking for a drink for me and my companion."


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 13, 2003)

(II)

"Not this time Kivna... but I thank you for your help" 

Ulfghar heads inside to meet up with his companions.


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 14, 2003)

“Hrrrrmmm?  What’s that? No.  No the best, but no the worst, either.  Fair met traveler.  By my name, I am Fash, Fash One’Eye,”  says the man, standing quickly at your words.  His voice is rough but friendly enough.  A smile lights up an otherwise ravaged face.  Scars mark the left side and the eye there is pale and sightless.  His drawling accent is unmistakeably Memondalan.

“So ye’ve a thirst for my ale then?  Hasla!  Hurry up girl!  Take a bench sirrah and ye and yours will have it,”  he says.  Moments later he and a young, plain-looking girl dressed in faded yellow woollens emerge from the back.   She sets about pouring your ale from the cask.  At that moment, Ulfghar enters through the door, his mud-caked boots light upon the wooden floor.  

  “So you have received your kiss then Ulf?” smiles Nado, taking a seat near the table.  “And what is our friend Fintain up to?   Was he not with you?”


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 14, 2003)

"Well, not all of us feel it's necessary to have our arses stuck to the bar stool all the time.  I figured the old bird might have some helpful information for us.  Seems she was more show than anything else." replies Ulfghar.

"Haven't seen Fintain in a while.  Maybe he felt that trouble was brewing and he took to hiding somewhere" Ulfghar laughs


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 14, 2003)

Nado gracefully takes his mug of ale from the girl. "Well, I am cursed by the gods…or perhaps merely hungry.  Good Fash.  Might you also have meat and bread in your larder? 

“Most certainly, traveler,”  he says with a ruined smile.  He gestures for the girl to bring out servings for each man.  “Are thee travellin’ from afar?  Ye’ve the look of far away, and I would know, since I’m Memondalan, at least by my mother’s word.” 

“Astuteness is surely one of your qualities Master Fash.  Aye.  We’ve travelled long and far to reach this place,”  Nado drinks a long draught of his ale, smacking his lips loudly and glancing at Bragon.  “It seems we be arriving in a place with its own griefs.” 

“Aye.  Kotso has its own troubles, that’s fer sure.   The Lord Orvogan was slain but three days past.  Half of his men with him.  Ambushed, so they say, by Visel, a lordling to the north.  They say he has Maergyr riding with him.  Coin-sworn fer certain, but nasty fer us,”  says Fash.  You easily discern the concern in his voice.   “The ale and the food will cost ye a ship each.” 

(Campaign footnote: a “ship” is a silver piece, Memondalan)


----------



## bragon gault (Jun 15, 2003)

Bragon slips him four ships.  "Why would Visel want him dead?  Was there some sort of feud between the two men?  It clearly has the town set on edge."


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 15, 2003)

"Aye. Orvogan and Visel have been fighting skirmishes for two seasons to see which will receive tribute over the villages that lie 'tween the two.  Since, Orvogan's death, it seems that Visel be intent  on takin' the lot.   Orvo's wife be strong, but no so strong to stand against the Maergyr" replies Fash, the worn coins disappearing quickly into his hand.  "Visel wants it all, that be as sure as my eye can't see.  He be a cruel man, be Visel.  You'll no wish to be staying here fer long.  I've no decided myself if me and mine will even stay."


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 15, 2003)

"We are to meet with Preda at sundown.  It will be very interesting to hear what she has to say." says Ulfghar.

"We're often quite willing to lend a helping hand... if there's a few coins in it for us, but I don't know that I want my head chopped off by a bunch of hired goons"


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 21, 2003)

“The Maergyr are no mere hireswords friend.  Nasty, implacable and merciless they be.  They fear only the Shamad, and the two have deep hatred fer the other.  Nonetheless, I be sure the Lada Preda has need of extra swords.   My advice to you and yours though is to be quit of this place,"   With that, Fash departs the room.   He returns only on occasion to refill your cups.  

The remainder of the day passes idly.  In time, the two fellows seated at the bench on the other side of the room, finish their ales and depart.  They avoid looking at you as they leave, and the door clatters shut.  The girl Hasla enters the room several hours later to light the three braziers hanging from the ceiling. You hear occasional noise and voices from the back but nobody else enters the room.

“Well, it seems Fintain has once again made one of his disappearances,”  says Nado reflectively.  “He is a curiously solitary fellow, is he not?”  Without waiting for a reply, Nado stands, stretching his long arms above his head and saunters over to the room’s sole window: a thick, rectangular block of cloudy glass.

"The day is now late.  Shall we make our way to the Lady’s Hall?"


----------



## bragon gault (Jun 22, 2003)

"I believe we shall, Nado.  Let's go see her Ladyship and see if we can find out what's going on around here"  Bragon Gault gathers his things and leaves the inn.


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 22, 2003)

Shadows have been drawn far across the land as you depart the merchant's house.  The day is increasingly coolish and the wind from the northern plains is cold and steady.   There is no sign of Fintain, a feeling at once familiar but also unsettling.  You see a small party of riders, spears aloft, riding along the river bank to the north.  They cross the river at its ford pushing hard to reach the closer bank.  A smithy's hammer and anvil rings out to the south.   

The riders move up the path towards the hill fort, disappearing through the gate directly ahead.   Making your way along the mud-caked path between buildings you join the main trail leading up to the hill fort.  Above the gate, a green pennant with a white war hammer  flaps desperately in the breeze.  You see a lone figure atop the gate.   He leans backwards from the parapet as he sees you, returning a moment later to gaze down towards you.

Moments later, the familiar figure of Joda, the less than friendly soldier stalks out the gate to meet you.

"Returned I see.  Very well.  The Lady Preda has requested ye be brought to the main hall upon yer arrival.   Ye shall have no weapon while ye walk these grounds.  Ye may take leave of them at the gate hall," His tone brooks no disagreement.  It seems if you are to enter the fort, you will need to surrender your weapons.


----------



## bragon gault (Jun 23, 2003)

"If that is the Lady Preda's wishes for her own hall then so be it.  We're here to talk, not fight.  I for one will leave mine with you."  Bragon heads for the gate hall and unbuckles his longsword.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 23, 2003)

Ulfghar follows along behind Bragon.


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 24, 2003)

Joda gives the three of you a once-over, pointing to your small blades and bows.   You see five guards, relatively at ease further in, standing astride the muddy path.   Your weapons are placed on a table within a gate-house to the left.  An iron brazier sits upon a pedastal by the gate-house's door, the flames flickering in the breeze.  You hear activity within the courtyard and ahead you see a three story stone tower and two outbuildings.  There is the rythmic pounding of metal coming from a third building off to your right.   

"We have a fourth companion who seems to have temporarily become preoccupied.  Mayhaps he will present himself to you in time,"  says Nado cheerfully, surrendering the last of his daggers to the guard placing them on the table.

"Very well," replies Joda, gazing back towards the village buildings.  "When you are presented to the Lady Preda, you will bow.  And 'ware, my eyes will be on 'ee,"  he finishes, spitting something dark off to the side.

Without listening for your reply, Joda turns and begins marching across the yard towards the wooden portal that rests on the second floor of the tower.  Three of the guards file in behind you, glancing sternly.  The stairs leading up to it are thin, made of rough stone and allowing only a single person at a time to make their way up it.  A number of high, thin windows appear on the third story and above the triangular crenallations on the roof flaps another pennant, this one of a white horse galloping on a green field.   Several more guards gaze down upon you.

Joda reaches the top of the stairs and raps on the door with his fist.  The wooden door creaks outwards and a small, wizened face peers at you.

"This them?"  he says with a toothy grimace.  His eyes are sunken deep in his face, and in the quickening shadows seem to twinkle deep within.

"Aye,"  replies Joda briskly, moving past the figure.  The man is dressed in a grey robe and wears a chain with a downturned blade inside a disc of brass.

"I thought there was four?"  says the man, scratching his unshaven chin.  His moustaches reach down nearly to his neck.

"There are, Kuik, the other hasn't yet come,"  replies Joda.

The one called Kuik gazes piercingly at you as you enter a narrow chamber.  Ahead are a set of two doors.  Above you see a dozen murder holes.  The chamber is completely unadorned.  

"Ye're rom far away, I can see that.  A Hannathri hair-dancer, a Niadan bullyboy and a Wellethunic shaid,"  he says, peering at you."Heh.  Who is your fourth?  A Mozii brothel-slave?"  He seems to waiting for your response, a half-smile on his wrinkled face.

(OOC: Presumably ALL your weapons have been given over?)


----------



## bragon gault (Jun 24, 2003)

"I presume you're referring to me when you say bully-boy, Kuik is it.  Are you perhaps the Lady's jester come forth to entertain us while we await her summons.  If so make it short - I sense the Lady has some dealings of some import for us to discuss."  Bragon retorts.

(OOC) All my stuff is behind.


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 25, 2003)

The wizened figure's cheeks crinkle into a smile, the eyes disappearing further into the dark shadows and wrinkles.

"A sharp tongue, have you?   That's good and bad.  Good for me, probably bad for thee,"  he turns about and you hear his mumbled "Follow." 

Kuik leads you to the doors ahead.  Joda and his men are at your rear.  The old man tugs on the great wooden door on the right and torchlight illuminates the chamber beyond.   The smell of charcoal and peat is heavy in the air.  Bragon's nostrils are filled with the sharp reak of the peat, bringing back distant memories of the north.

The chamber beyond is stone, while wooden columns run the length of the walls at 10' intervals, climbing the 15' between floor and ceiling.  A number of braziers are lit and hang from hooks on both sides of the room.   Two large tresle tables sit to your right and left.  Upon one are the remnants of a dinner and several plates.   Several shields and spears hang upon the walls.  You see doors on each wall, two at the opposite end and one on each wall to your right and left.   Ahead are four large wooden seats, sitting in a semi-circle.  The largest in the middle has been covered by a brown cloak.  A fireplace lies beyond, a small but steady flame burns within.  Three figures stand near the chairs, apparently in discussion.  One is the Lady Preda.  The shorter one appears to be the man who stood with her at the pyre.  The third is taller than both.  Gaunt and dressed in blue breeches and a fur vest, he turns as you enter and watches your approach.  Only a plain dagger rests at his belt.  

Kuik stops before reaching the chairs  and motions you to halt.   "Three most charming travelers to regale you with their sharp tongues, my Lady,"  he says.

At that, the Lady Preda and the other man turn to look on you.  You notice her striking features up close.  Her hair is pulled back in a long braid.  Her jaw and nose betray her Engolthen features.  A strong-looking and attractive woman.  She wears a long, plain brown dress with simple green knotwork across the bodice.  The familiar man's face betrays no emotion, gazing at you impassively.

 Well travelers, why have you come to Kotso and my murdered husband's lands?   Are you mercanters? Coinseekers?  Perhaps you are pilgrims?   If so there is nothing holy about this place."


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 25, 2003)

"We were on a mission of our own when we passed through your town" replies Ulfghar.

"Arriving at this sad time, and hearing about the tension in the region we thought we might be able to offer some assistance"


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 27, 2003)

"Mission?   And what mission was that?"  The shorter man asks you, his voice low, but curious.   He advances and you take him in more fully.  A warrior to be sure, his eyes are dark and piercing.

The Lady Preda glances at him and moves to one of thechairs, taking a seat.

"Well, sir, that is a long, long story, perhaps too long for this unhappy time.   Suffice it to say that we are seeking murderers who did us a great injustice.  We have traveled far to find them but it appears we have again lost their trail.   In the mean time as my companion Ulfghar has said, we are more than willing to aid you if quick wits and ready blades are what you seek," replies Nado smoothly.  His face lights in a toothy grin. " For a small fee of course.  Revenge is a, shall we say, costly venture." 

"I see,"  replies Preda.  She glances at each of you, her eyes lingering longer on Ulfghar.  "And why am I to trust sellswords, especially when I and mine are beset?"

There is a loud, shuddering squeek from behind at that moment, and a short, lanky man strolls through the opened doors accompanied by a pair of the Lady Preda's armsmen.   He saunters up to the companions and halting before the great chairs, he bows.  Nado looks on with a bemused half-smile.   Fintain has reappeared.


----------



## fintain (Jun 27, 2003)

Pardon the interruption mi'lady. I have only just returned. While my companions have been passing time drinking their lives away and chasing old women I have been trying to track the band that attacked your village. Unfortunately I lost their trail just to the west.

I did make an interesting discovery on my way back into town though. Turns out a one eared man was seen in the village about three weeks ago with three other men. Could be that we are finally getting close to finding Ghis; not close enough to stick my blade down his throat unfortunately. 

Perhaps mi'lady we have a common foe. If Ghis has been hired by your husband's foe then that is a fight that I welcome. 


OOC. I left my weapons in the hall.Pardon the interruption mi'lady. I have only just returned. While my companions have been passing time drinking their lives away and chasing old women I have been trying to track the band that attacked your village. Unfortunately I lost their trail just to the west.


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 27, 2003)

"Ghis?   This is one of the killers you each seek?"  replies Preda.   She appears annoyed by the interruption but her furrowed brows smooth over almost instantly.  

"A man with one ear you say? "  mutters the man, his hand rising to his moustaches.    

"Boian?  You are familiar with this man?"  says Preda.

"Ehm, perhaps your Lady.   I...remember a group of men arriving with the merchant Denek.   Mercanters, I'm sure, but different from the rest.  Strangers to this land.   They..left with Denek on his way down the Fa'juk Road.  It could not be they who ambushed his Lordship.  The traces of slaughter were definitely those of the Maergyr.  Ehm... these men you seek, they could be found easily enough.  Traveling west, with a caravan.  If you leave tomorrow you would overtake them at Felgot, perhaps ten days hard ride," says Boian roughly.  

Preda looks on you, resignation seeming to flitter across her eyes.  

(OOC: Each of you make a Sense Motive roll, please)


----------



## bragon gault (Jun 27, 2003)

OOC  Bragon rolls a 13.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jun 28, 2003)

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls a 17


----------



## GreyOne (Jun 29, 2003)

(OOC: Ulghar you suspect for a second that Boian might to be leaving something out, but quickly shrug it off.  It has been a long day.)

In the silence that follows, the tall man turns away from you.  "Well your Lady I will go and dispense with your commands," he says, bowing to Preda.

“Very well Saufgad,”  says Preda, her eyes still watching you.

Boian takes a step back and stands behind Preda’s chair

That evening in the hall you learn that Visel has already raided and burned three villages north and east that owed tribute to Orvogan.  These villages are now deserted, their inhabitants either dead, enslaved or fled into the woods.  The numbers of Visel’s men and his hired Maergyr are such that Preda and her villagers cannot even risk seeking the security of her brother Ottak’s lands beyond Eastfair.   Word has been sent to Ottak, two days before your arrival, but whether he and any men he might send aid to Preda before Visel makes his final raid is questionable.

Preda acts confident that Kotso will weather Visel’s depravations until her brother Ottak arrives, however.  She feels that if Visel tries to make a direct attack on the hillfort it will cost him most of his armsmen.  She offers you terms of service, promising you each an amber bead necklace (300 gold), and a gold bracelet (400 gold) after the season is out.  For now she offers you each a silver hack necklace (100 gold) and accommodation and provisions in the guardhouse.  By Engolthen tradition you each swear an oath to her service:  “By Moladon’s vengeful blade, let our friendship be sealed in the blood of our foes.”

Preda accepts your service and after you have sworn to protect her.

Fours days pass in Kotso.  Given cots in the guardhouse of the hill fort you have learned a great deal about the village and its population.  

You learn that Saufgad is the Veerat of the village, a sort of steward responsible for implementing the lord’s commands and requests among the villagers.  You see him on occasion talking to Preda or Boian, but he seems to take no further notice of you, perceiving you to be common sellswords.

Kuik, you learn is a gruff and sarcastic priest of Moladon, who frequently trades insults with Bragon and Nado.  He seems harmless enough and doesn’t seem to be filled with the righteous zealotry of so many priests of the Downturned Blade you’ve run across in your travels.

Fash One-Eye left with his daughter and a servant two days ago, heading south for Eastfair.  He waved when he saw you watching from the hill, but continued on down the Fa’juk road in a loaded cart drawn by a pair of draft horses.

Joda is a suspicious and gruff fellow, the commander of the hill forts 3 dozen remaining warriors.  He still does not trust you and you frequently find him watching you from afar.

You’ve seen Kivna once as well, berating an old man down by the river.  Kivna you’ve learned is an avoided personality, many of the villagers being fearful of her ramblings and ways.

You’ve learned more of the doings leading to Orvogan’s death: that he and his six chief retainers had been hunting boars east of the village when a party of Maergyr had swept over them and hacked them to bits.  Only Boian had escaped after being struck across the head and falling down a ravine.

Boian himself has been more than amenable, often seeking you out to hear of doings in the east and to ask questions of the killer Ghis.  Ulfghar’s initial suspicion that the man was only telling part of the truth makes little sense now.  The fellow seems genuinely ashamed of his outliving of his lord.  He is adamant of fighting to the death for Preda.

And Preda, broods in her tower, rarely leaving.  You have seen and talked to her two or three times but she seems to carry heavy worries on her shoulders.

You have patrolled the surrounding area each day, using horses taken from the hillfort’s stable and have encountered only local farmers and hunters, as well as an assortment of game.  The place of Orvogan’s slaughter has been replaced by a mound of earth though several signs of battle remain: including chopped branches, a broken shield and broken arrows.  Preda had demanded you cease with your patrols, as she did not want to lose new armsmen to another ambush.  

Further enquiries within the village have garnered little information on Ghis, though the Blacksmith (a curiously short and swarthy Engolthen fellow named Fadolan) related his encounter with five men several weeks past.  All he could remember was that one had a missing ear and was dressed in riding leathers.  He only saw the ear after the fellow had dismounted and his cloak’s hood and fallen.  He had pulled it back on quickly and had told the blacksmith to check two of the horses’ feet.  The other four had been similarly dressed and had the look of warriors and the stink of much travel.  Fadolan had replaced two shoes and the men had ridden off barely an hour after their arrival, after tossing three silver teers at Fadolan’s feet. 

(OOC: Don't post yet guys, I'll write up the synopsis of last night's game and post it first)


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 1, 2003)

--Being an excerpt of the Chronicle of Graves, by Ghano

_By the fifth day after their arrival in the river-hamlet of Kotso, they had begun to earn the trust of Preda’s men.  Judging by what was to follow, this was of course, necessary and expeditious.  For on that day a rider came to the village, warning of the Maergyr’s approach.  And at that moment so they came, a score of black furred raiders riding into Kotso, bent on slaves and loot.

Urgently rousing and rallying the garrison, they departed the safety of the hill fort and with a dozen men engaged the steppe barbarians toe to toe on the grassy field below.  The Maergyr, intent on departing with a cluster of prisoners left their terrified prey and counter-attacked quickly.  The air hummed with arrows and after a bloody engagement that saw many on both sides cut down, the Maergyr were routed and fled the fray, seeking the safety and distance that their quick ponies’ could afford them.  So it was that Kotso lived for another day.   

A wise student may note that this skirmish has not been altered beyond a straightforward accounting, with none of the embellishments added by other talespinners of less honest merit and more dubious character.   It is noteworthy to recognize that Bragon Gault, for instance, did not leap upon a Maergyr horse’s neck and pull the beast down, with the rider tumbling off to be impaled on Nado’s blades.   Nor did the archer Ulfghar single-handedly slay a dozen men with his bow.  This was but a bloody taste of what was to come, and embellishment is not needed. _


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 1, 2003)

--Being an excerpt from the Chronicle of Graves, by Ghano

_Days later, the tribulations of Kotso would spiral to their inevitable conclusion.  The four companions were roused early in the morning by the sounds of battle and terror.  Visel’s men had descended on the village by river boat in the early moments of dawn, quickly alighting much of the village and taking a multitude of prisoners.  

Preda and her armsman Joda, rallied the garrison to action.  Beneath the hillfort, the warrior Halek, known as the “White” for his flowing white beard and infamous in the region for his cruelty had assembled his host and awaited Preda’s response.  The Engolthen warriors swept down through the gate and met Halek’s men.  One does not need to detail the outraged fury of Preda’s Engolthen armsmen, suffice to say they charged down the hill recklessly and without fear.  In the centre of Halek’s battleline he had assembled several noble warriors, doubtlessly of Visel’s house guards.  To these, the four companions made haste, bowstrings strumming in the smoke filled air.  

The battle rang out around them as they entered the fray with Halek and his men.  Boian had charged down the hill with them and was engaged with one of Halek’s supporters.  Then at a critical moment, Boian, displayed his betrayal and struck at Bragon.  The big Niadan took the blow, sliding away at the last moment and fought back desperately.   Thus it was revealed that Boian had sought Preda and Orvogan’s downfall.    Bragon and Fintain finally cut down Halek who fell cursing their mothers and Boian fled the field seeing that the day was lost.  

Visel’s levies began to stream away as Preda’s remaining warriors and villagers gained the upper hand.  They fled into the woodlands or made their way to the beached riverboats.  Thus was Kotso’s last battle fought, but in so doing the village was undone...  _


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 1, 2003)

Long has been this day, as you've tallied the dead and buried them together outside the village underneath the stone and sod of a barrow.  Most of the villagers have taken leave of their Lady with respect, or have simply trickled away into the woodlands, hopeful they can survive by foraging and such.  

Saufgad, and six of Preda's armsmen have survived.  Preda has brooded deeply on Boian's betrayal and has vowed his death.  Nonetheless, for now, Kotso can no longer survive.  She has decided to abandon it, and will go into the south with those who will still follow.  The road will be too dangerous since Lygadh to the south now already pays its tithes to Visel and he will have men seeking her and her followers.  The Maergyr will doubtlessly ride the northern road beyond the river.  Thus, Preda's only route will be the river.  She has called on you to aid her remaining folk down river past the woods and marsh to Eastfair, where she can find sanctuary and support.  

For now, this means Ghis and Joffer will have to wait.  It would be easy enough to let Preda and her followers fend for themselves, but too many decisions already on this long journey have made you compromise your oaths and loyalties.  No.  Preda will be delivered to Eastfair, and THEN you will continue on your quest.

Preda's retainers have organized her household and loaded the captured riverboat with supplies and treasure.   Altogether, six warriors, Saufgad, Kuik and twelve villagers will be accompanying their Lady downriver.  The rest of the village have decided to take their chances in the woods.  

The river keelboat is 30' long and 10' wide.   It has a small sail but oar banks for eight men.  It easily accomodates all of the passengers.  Ten horses are taken aboard too, as well as supplies for the journey and Preda's belongings, packed in a half dozen locked chests.  

(OOC: One of Preda's warriors is experienced enough to master the great boat, and the time of year will not be conducive to using the sail--the winds blow from the south during the summer season.   You will occasionally need to take a turn at the oars, though the Janek's current should help your progress downriver.  The vessel will have a speed of 10' to 20' depending on current and number helping at the oars.  One person will always be needed at the bow to watch for obstacles and another at the rudder.  This crewman will need to make successful Wilderness Lore checks (DC varies) to assist the crew in safely avoiding dangerous obstacles -- if a crewman or PC has at least 5 ranks in Profession-Sailor there is a +2 synergy bonus to all checks.)

Preda's men have fired the hillfort and thick black smoke billows into the air to be dispersed by the wind.   As you are about to cast off, Preda is the last to board, her gaze taking the village in for perhaps the last time.  

You each stand near the bow, watching her as she climbs aboard with a helping hand.  

"'Aye.   Sailing stirs the blood, doesn't it just?" smiles Nado, gazing downriver, his hands grasping the gunwales.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 4, 2003)

"Sailing doesn't do a lot for me Nado" replies Ulfghar.  "I prefer to have my feet over solid ground whenever possible" 

(OOC) Ulfghar has his chain shirt off and stored in his backpack while on the boat.


----------



## bragon gault (Jul 6, 2003)

"Couldn't agree with you more, Ulfgar.  I'd be much happier with a horse or solid ground under my feet but if it brings me closer to that bastard Boiron I'm all for it.  I'm going to enjoy cutting him open." retorts Bragon as he slowly sharpens his longsword.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 6, 2003)

With the Lifegiver westering now beyond the distant Mouths of Merdolan, the Janek's course has taken you west that day.  You've made your way downriver without incident.  The width of the river seems to vary but never widens more than 60 feet.  You've seen countless sandbars and rocks that could have caused the boat problems, but carefully (and sometimes narrowly,) you've avoided them.   The smoke from the hill fort had dwindled away a few hours after your departure.  You crossed the ford at Merdand by mid-day and have only the outlying fens of the Narlann and the Bucha A'lei ("Wood of Spirits") ahead.

Preda revealed to you after the ford had been reached and left in the distance the full scope of her plans.   She will journey through the Bucha A'lei and reach Eastfair by the sea.  There she has family with which she shall garner support.  She fully suspects some of her people will be captured and interrogated regarding her whereabouts, so she would prefer Visel's men waste their time waiting for her to come out of the Wood of Spirits instead of drawing them to Eastfair.

The river narrows as it passes from the open grassland into the outskirts of the woods.  The shade of the great trees surrounding you increases as the Janek quietly moves forward.  Long stretches of the river are enclosed by a canopy of grasping limbs above, turning the world as dark as a moonless night.  Even when the water widens and the sun's blessed rays strike the blue body beneath the boat, the limbs above beckon to one another until they embrace again, sheltering all below in false night once more.

The villagefolk and even Preda seem genuinely uneasy as they glance to the dark edges on either side.   

"Meidat told me that the Old Ones still inhabit this place,"  says Nado, his face uncharacteristically uneasy.  You notice his hand constantly straying to his swordhilt and then relaxing.  "Old when the Mariner Kings first came into the west," he concludes. 

Meidat, a stout and and weathered fellow gripping his spear tightly and leaning against a gunwale nods uncomfortably.  Mida conducted himself well in the battle yesterday, but fear now dances about his face.

(OOC: Bragon, please make a Spot Check-including bonuses)


----------



## bragon gault (Jul 7, 2003)

(OOC)  Bragon rolls a 20 for an adjusted spot check of 27.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 7, 2003)

Out of the corner of your eye, in the dim shadows to your left, a shape darts behind a tree.   

You hear the distant cawing of crows, high up, above the canopy of dark leaves drifting by.


----------



## bragon gault (Jul 7, 2003)

Bragon slowly walks over to Ulfgar and Nado.  "I think I may have seen something following us along the river bank.  It may be nothing but you may want to be alert all the same." Bragon walks back to his seat and slowly resumes sharpening his long sword.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 7, 2003)

Ulfghar gives a nod and heads to the side of the boat, keeping a sharp eye out for anything unusual.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 8, 2003)

An hour passes under the the boughs of the river trees, but you see no other sign of being watched or followed.   Nonetheless, your unease has continued to grow.  The shadows have grown deeper and you have only two or three more hours of sunlight.  

Fintain glances over the bow and sees large rocks poking above the surface of the river.  These become more frequent as the river begins to curve and wind, and the boat is squeezed between the high banks of the wooded shores.  The boat lurches from side to side and plummets a few feet when it slips over small waterfalls.  The Janek grows louder, and its hiss fills the air like the blue and white explosions that burst against the hull.  The horses tied beneath the centre canopy lurch and neigh loudly, their hoofs loud and abrasive against the deck.  

(OOC: The navigator, a guardsman named Sammal needs to make a successful Wilderness Lore check to navigate the direct the crew and passengers safely through the rocks..  He gets +1.  I'll let Ulfghar make the role.)


----------



## fintain (Jul 8, 2003)

Why don't you take a break? My eyes are good and besides, Ulfgar and Bragon are boring companions. I will watch for obstacles for awhile.

OOC: Fintain goes to the front of the boat to look for obstacles. I still have my chain shirt on and my bow and sword with me.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 8, 2003)

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls a 16 on behalf of Sammal


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 8, 2003)

Ulfghar sneers and makes an obscene gesture behind Fintain's back.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 8, 2003)

(OOC: Sammal's role of 16 beats the DC of 15)

Sammal's commands and control of the tiller seems to have helped guide the riverboat through the worst of the rapids.  Gradually as the minutes pass, the river's course becomes calm again and you are surrounded by the quiet murmer of the river and the dense woods to either side.  

Night is fast approaching and Sammal informs Preda that they will have to land the boat ashore during the night.  It will be too difficult and dangerous to navigate the river in the dark, even with the moonlight.   

"Truthfully, the thought of making landfall here holds more unease than risking the river,"  replies Nado.  His eyes have rarely strayed from the riverbanks and the deep undergrowth along their edges.  

"Heh.   Fear not southerner, I will make a prayer to the Bright Shield to watch over your hair-charms," says Kuik with a laugh,"Though I don't remember the last time he payed attention," he adds.

"Well and good, master Kuik.  While you commune, you might also ask him where he's misplaced your sense,"  grins Nado grimly.

Kuik merely shrugs, departing for the front of the boat.

Saufgad speaks up, his voice low,"I think it best to heed Sammal's words your Lady.  To have the boat ruined on a rock in the dark would be disastrous." His long dark hair hangs loosely about his fur cap.   His face appears more elongated and sallow than it usually does.

For the first time, Preda looks indecisive.  She gazes to the shore and then at each of you.


----------



## fintain (Jul 9, 2003)

I say we heed Sammal's advice mi'lady. Besides, a night in the forest sounds better than another night aboard ship. You can't drown in a forest.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 9, 2003)

"I must agree with Fintain and Saufgad.  Without the boat, the remainder of our journey to Eastfair would be most difficult.  Better to spend the night on the shore and start again at first light" replies Ulfghar.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 9, 2003)

After what seems an interminable time, Preda makes the decision to come ashore.

Moments later, Fintain spies a a beaching place on the northern shore and Sammal guides the boat towards it.  It bumps lightly against the shore and several guardsmen jump onto the mud and rocks lining the river.  Several strokes of the starboard oars later and the boat is pulled up on the bank and tied off by several men.

All around the darkness of the woods is ever present and a sense of deep foreboding comes over you all.

"We need a fire to push back the shadows,"  mutters Nado.

Several of the guardsmen nervously move into the underbrush, spears out and ready and start moving down river along the banks.  

"Bragon and Ulfghar!   Scout inland from the river.  Two hundred paces should be ample.  Take two of the guards,"  commands Saufgad.

The villagers and the rest of the passengers begin to come ashore.   Nado watches over them uneasily. 

"Might be best, my Lady for the villagfolk to remain aboard the boat, should we need to leave in haste," he says.

"They will need to eat.  Let them have their fire in this dark place, then they can sleep in the boat," she replies.

The villagers set about building their fire and seeing to a meal.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 9, 2003)

Ulfghar puts his chain shirt back on and readies his crossbow.

"You ready Bragon?"


----------



## bragon gault (Jul 10, 2003)

"Sure, I'm ready.  Let's round up a couple of guards and be off.  The quicker we can get back the better.  I've got a bad feeling about this place and the quicker we can rejoin the group the better."   Bragon retorts and draws his longsword as he heads off.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 14, 2003)

(I) Bragon and Ulfghar
The woods lie deep and quiet in the gloom, the only sounds are crows, cawing restlessly in the distance.   The sounds of the river subside as you move inland. Chaufan and Keios, two of Preda’s armsmen accompany you off to the left.   

Moments pass nervously.  This place is old.  You can feel it in the trees.  After perhaps a quarter of a glass, you reach a clearing, somewhat overgrown.   In the shrinking light you see the remnants of a stone and turf dwelling.   It has caved in and a quick search of the area reveals no sign of the occupant, and no sign of any recent activity.  

“I t’ink this’far enough,”  says Keios, his, plain, weather-beaten face facing the woods to the north.  

“Aye,”  says Chaufan.  “This’ probably an old Ashaad site.  They still live in the darker parts of the forest.  Best to stay clear of it.  Bad sorcery,”  he finishes.

(II) Fintain
The villagers set about making a firepit and soon enough are roasting _tarkroot_ and pork.   The four remaining armsmen scan the woods just within the light of the pit.  Preda is talking quietly to Saufgad by the boat.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 14, 2003)

"Sounds good to me.  I have little interest in spending any more time in these woods than necessary" replies Ulfghar.

"Let's head back and see if they've left us anything to eat."


----------



## bragon gault (Jul 14, 2003)

"I'd hate to leave anything at our back Ulfgar.  You've a better eye for detail than I.  Take one last look around the house and I'll watch out here.  Then we can go back.  In the meantime what can you tell me of the Ashaad, Chaufan."


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 14, 2003)

Ulfghar sighs "Very well Bragon, but if I miss out on food, I'll be getting you to make something up for me when we get back!" 

Ulfghar turns and cautiously heads towards the remnants of the stone dwelling, thoroughly examining the surroundings as he goes.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 15, 2003)

You have perhaps a quarter of glass before the final rays of the sun will subside beyond the distant mountains, blanketing the woodlands in darkness.



(I-I)  Bragon
"I can't tell ye much.   They're an ancient folk.  'tis said they lived in the woods before the Mariner Kings...back when the forests were greater, " he looks about, eyes searching the dim woods. "Dealings with t'em are rare.  I've never seen one nor dealt with somin' that did.    'tis said they mix freely with forest spirits and their sorcery drips with blood.   Enough talk.  We need to get back..." he mutters.

(I-II) Ulfghar
You move over towards the collapsed structure.  The undergrowth appears undisturbed.  Stones litter the high grass, scattered in no discernible pattern.  As you approach closer, the hairs on your neck seem to rise, and a coldness seems run the length of your spine.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 15, 2003)

Ulfghar stops in his path, surveying all around, looking for any unusual movement.


----------



## fintain (Jul 15, 2003)

OOC: Fintain looks for a place near the ship to hide and prepare an ambush. I am taking my long bow, sword, shield, and chain shirt.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 15, 2003)

(I-II) Ulfghar
The prickling on the back of your neck becomes more intense, and you realize you are afraid.  Unnaturally afraid.  The area appears clear, you see nothing untowards...except...there's something moving to your right, beyond a pile of stones overgrowth with pale, dry grass.

Your hands, are clammy with sweat, even in the cool twilight air.   Ice slides down your back, and fear roils in your gut like a worm as you see what is advancing towards you...  

(OOC: Please make a Fear check.  Your Will vs a DC of 12.  You're -2 on your check.)

(I-I) Bragon
Chaufan's eyes widen in alarm as he gazes out into the clearing.  He stammers something as you turn to follow his gaze...

(II) Fintain
You spot ample places for ambush.   Stones and fallen trees line the shore everywhere underneath the tall beech trees that rustle unceasingly in the wind.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 16, 2003)

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls an 8 (8 + 7 - 2 = 13)


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 16, 2003)

(I-II) Ulfghar
You push down hard on the fear, swallowing desperately and bring your crossbow up.  

But 40 feet away and seeming to move across the clearing without moving is a nightmare.  Indeed it seems to glide more than walk, passing through uprooted wood and grass without a sound or sign of disturbance.

Its a human figure, its head seemingly split by a vicious rent from right ear to nose.   Teeth, broken and shattered, seem to grin maniacally as it nears...

It seems insubstantial, as if here and not here.   Its limbs are outreached, imploringly as it nears... 

_ Memory can last longer than death, Ulf.   Every shadow is not always empty.   Every doorway leads somewhere else.   The living aren't the only ones who know this, boy.   'ware that which is unhallowed..._ This distant memory plies its way into your consciousness.  

(OOC): The gliding, incorporeal figure is 35' away and closing.

Roll for initiative: You need to beat an 8+4=12.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 17, 2003)

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls a 4 (4 + 5 = 9)


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 17, 2003)

(I-II) Ulfghar
The figure advances smoothly over the landscape, closer and closer its arms outstretched beseechingly.  

From behind, comes Keios' rasping, barely coherant voice, "Run you fools!" 

(OOC): The figure is now 15' feet away and closing.   Fear begins to slide down your spine again, worse than before...

(I-I) Bragon
Chaufan appears rooted to the spot, his mouth opening and closing as he takes in the approaching figure.  His hand holds his spear up but it shakes violently.

Keios is backing away, his spear forgotten as he moves back towards the wood's edge.  

(OOC): Bragon you need to make a fear check, using Will vs. a DC of 12.  You are -2 on this roll.

Also, make an initiative check please.


----------



## bragon gault (Jul 18, 2003)

Bragon rolled a 7 for the fear check (+7 -2 = 12 adjusted) and a12 (+6 = 18 adjusted) for initiative


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 19, 2003)

Ulfghar slowly backs up towards the rest of the group, raising his hands in front of him and preparing the incantations to banish this hideous creature.

(OOC) Ulfghar will try to turn the monster


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 19, 2003)

(I-I) Bragon
You desperately shrug off the fear and stand your ground as Keios turns and runs into the woods.  Chaufan stands ten feet to your right, his eyes fixated on the approaching apparition.  Ahead, perhaps thirty feet away you see Ulfghar raise his hand.

(I-II) Ulfghar
Terror fills your mind again, clouding all before it as you desperately think of the incantation. 

(OOC): The creature is but 10' feet away and you need to make another Fear Check.  This time the DC is 19 (though there are no negative modifiers).

If you succeed with the second fear check you may attempt to repel the apparation, though with only 2 ranks you may not succeed.  Remember, that Ranks equate to your turning level.

The initiative order next round will be:

Bragon
the apparition
Ulfghar
Chaufan


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 19, 2003)

(II) Fintain

"Fintain!   Stop climbing trees and listen.  Is there any sign of them?"  calls out Nado.

The woods are now dark, the only illumination being the firepit, surrounded by villagers and the twinkling of stars, barely discernible though the branches overhead.  The villagers hushed voices go quiet on the river bank after Nado's voice finishes echoing across the water.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 19, 2003)

Ulfghar continues backing towards his companions as he tries to repel the creature.

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls a 2 (2 + 7 = 9) for his fear check.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 19, 2003)

(I-II) Ulfghar
Unfortunately, the fear overcomes you, sending the last vestiges of your courage into panic.  Your incantation against the dead turns to mumbled gibberish as you back away, eyes wide with terror.

(OOC): You start to flee the scene as quickly and directly as you are able.  You will need to make a Dexterity check (DC 12) to stay on your feet as you flee.  If you succeed you may move another 20 feet away from the apparition.

You may take no further actions this round.  You will begin to regain your senses in one minute, assuming the source of the fear is no longer present.  (In the absence of the fear-causing situation, a hero with the Diplomacy skill can attempt to shake the hero out of his panic).


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 19, 2003)

(I-II)

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls a 17 (17 + 1 = 18) on his dexterity check


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 20, 2003)

(I-II) Ulfghar
You turn desperately to flee, your feet tripping through the high grass but you scramble through without falling.  To fall means death.  Or worse.

Ahead you see Bragon and Chaufan, both seemingly rooted in place.  There is no sign of Keios.  

Fear courses through your veins, your blood turned to ice.  You must get away, as far and as fast as you can flee.  You are no longer able to see the apparition that seeks you, but you know its behind, and getting closer.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 22, 2003)

--Being an excerpt from the Chronicle of Graves, by Ghano

_ The journey along the Janek river proved eventful for Preda and her remaining retainers. The Bucha a'Lei, the "Wood of Spirits" has long held its reputation of fear and disappearance, a place shunned by all except its inhabitants, the Ashaad(1).  

Into this great wood the boat containing the four companions and their charges drifted.  Their first landing proved costly, for four of the group, intent on scouting the area came upon a crumbled ruin beyond the river.  Here it is said they ran across an apparition that chilled the blood and sent all fleeing into the woods.  One of Preda's armsmen was lost at this time, his trail the next day being followed deep into the woods.  The accounts hold that Fintain and Nado, in search of the missing man came across a hunting party of Ashaad.  These huge men, each sporting a wooden mask demanded a tribute.  Had not the quick-thinking Nado bartered their way past these barbarians, this tale would have ended more quickly.  Eventually, the two warriors abandoned their tracking and returned to the boat.

Throughout the next day, the boat continued its course down river.   They were to come across a pool warded by a single large figure, again according to all accounts of the time, an Ashaadi shaman of some sort.  This figure, brandishing a spear demanded the boat make an offering to a "goddess" of the river or risk the deity's wrath.  This Preda freely did, tossing great riches into the pool.  The shaman made a mark on the boat and so they continued on their way down river._


(1) It is the general contention among sages that the Ashaad were a remnant of a non shipborne people, a precursor group who had fallen deep into barbarism, their remnants inhabiting the woods that had once covered the northern Hollow Lands.  Little knowledge, even at the time of these events, remained or remains of their mark in the history of the west.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 24, 2003)

--Being an excerpt from the Chronicle of Graves, by Ghano

_ Later that same day, the travellers came to an open lake and found themselves propelled across its surface with great momentum, the journey taking a tenth the time it should have.  Doubtlessly a water spirit of some kind aided their progress.  The wild places about the Nashia Eliar are even in this day inhabited by many of the ley-o, their ties to the land ancient and deep.

At this point in the accounting, it may be worthwile to note the land into which the companions now found themselves traversing. The bogs of Narlann, the land of the Whispering Marsh are today a broad expanse of marshlands and salt flats.  Through this the Janek and numerous tributaries ply a winding course pass great swathes of bog, dead trees and muddy lakes.  The bogs of Narlann existed even in the time of the Hollow Lands, and the Imperium, and were generally shunned.   Spirits and abominations were said to walk its hidden paths and never was it said to be inhabited except by those fleeing the laws of king or priest.

Thus, hours after the passing of the lake, the boat and its crew again made landing under the westering sun and camped upon an islet in the middle of the bogs.  The next morning, however, revealed the disappearance of two of the villagers, their trail leading off into the marshes.  It was decided that they must be found, and thus the companions set off in search.  The villagers' trail was joined by a third set of prints and finally all were replaced a single set of larger, more feral footprints.

As already pointed out by this sage, the Narlann is a forbidding place, home to abominations and things best forgotten.  The companions followed this strange trail and avoiding several pitfalls came to a foul bridge, built solely of bones and ending at the opening of a briar hedge...  _


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 24, 2003)

(OOC: post 2nd Game Session-The bridge of animated skeletons has been passed)

Images of boney fingers grasping and clawing, of chattering teeth and staring skulls still dance in your minds as the last of you clamber across the channel and up the opposite embankment.  The rotting, lumbering corpses you cut down will provide you with night terrors still to come, but for now, they will have to wait.  Chaufan is nearly beside himself, his terror palpable.

The enclosed yard into which you now find yourself has a beaten down path alongthe perimeter of the hedges and two visible exits, one leading back to the collapsed bridge and another barred by a gate made of bones and skulls.  The yard's only landmark is a tangle mass of briars near its centre.


----------



## bragon gault (Jul 24, 2003)

Bragon draws his sword and cautiously apporaches the tangled mass of briars.


----------



## fintain (Jul 25, 2003)

Fintain also draws his sword and cautiously approaches the briars.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 25, 2003)

Ulfghar has his crossbow ready, staying back a few steps to watch the surrounding territory and prepare for anything unexpected.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 25, 2003)

(OOC):  Each of you needs to make a Spot check.   Fintain you can roll for Nado and Chaufan.

There are droppings of some sort spread around on the ground, and a faint trail leads past the briars to the gate beyond.   The enclosure is roughly oval and encircled by briar hedges.  In total it is perhaps 180 paces long and 60 wide.


----------



## fintain (Jul 26, 2003)

OOC. Fintain rolls a 13 +5 = 18 for spot. Nado rolls a 10 plus whatever his bonus is.  The guard guy rolls a 17 plus whatever bonus he has.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 26, 2003)

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls a 5 (5 + 7 = 12)


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 26, 2003)

(OOC): DM rolls 5 +4 +2=11

Fintain, with Bragon off to your left, you approach within 10' of the briars, and then you spot a large mass within.  You're surprised to see it move with feral speed, and suddenly a snarling and growling black wolf is leaping across the space that divides you. 

(OOC): Roll for Initiative.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 26, 2003)

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls a 12 (12 + 5 = 17)


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 28, 2003)

(OOC): Since Bragon and Fintain haven't rolled, they go last.  Nado rolls a 14+2=16 and Chaufan a 13.   The creature rolls a 7+2=9.

Initiative order:

Ulfghar
Nado
Chaufan
Wolf creature
Fintain/Bragon

Bragon and Fintain, you are each 15' away from the rushing creature, Ulfghar, 25' away.  Chaufan is behind you and Nado is closer to the opposite gate, about 15' away from you.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 29, 2003)

Without hesitation, Ulfghar launches a volley at the creature.  Aiming with precision, he pulls the trigger on his crossbow.

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls an 18 (18 + 7 = 25)


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 29, 2003)

The bolt flies unerringly into the creature's thick coat but glances along its sinewy body, carving a wet and bloody path along its shoulder.  It yelps, but snarling viciously pounces towards Bragon, teeth snapping.

Nado moves forward, his scimitar held at his chest towards the creature, and cuts down and to the left at its legs.

Chaufan, spear in hand moves forward too, ready to stab the creature from Nado's left.


(OOC)  Chaufan is too far away to attack this round.  Ulghar can make Nado's attack roll and his own damage roll.

The creature lunges at Bragon, rolling a 14+7.   Damage would be 6 Vitality.  Remember Bragon, you are flat-footed.

Attention:  It'll work faster if whenever you guys roll your attacks ,you roll your damage at the same time, on the chance you hit.

Round one: Ulfghar, Nado, Chaufan and the wolf have all taken their actions, and Ulfghar has to roll his damage and Nado's attack/damage.


----------



## bragon gault (Jul 30, 2003)

Bragon slashes at the wolf with his longsword.  Rolls a 9 + 8 = 17 (6 points damage).


----------



## fintain (Jul 30, 2003)

Fintain hacks at the wolf with his long sword. He rolls a 2 + 7 = 9 to hit. I assume that is a miss.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 30, 2003)

(OOC) Ulfghar does 5 points of damage.

Nado rolls a 15 for his attack (plus whatever bonuses he has) and he rolls a 6 (plus whatever bonuses he has) for damage.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 30, 2003)

You quickly surround the beast, avoiding its snapping teeth and raking claws.  It dodges out of the way of Nado's dismembering cut, though a fistful of fur is hacked from its chest.  Fintain's blow misses the dodging creature completely.  It snarls desperately continuing it course through your ranks and pushes by Bragon's legs.  

Chaufan follows the creature's course and is now closest to it, his spear thrust outwards in a defensive stance.

(OOC):  Bragon you hit, but because it hit you first, it's trying to trip you, and you need to make an opposing check.  It's Str is 17 + (roll) 10=27.  Use your Dex or Str + a roll.  If you are tripped your attack doesn't take place and you will be prone.  The wolf has so far taken 13 points of Vitality (not counting any damage Bragon might have done provided he is not tripped).


----------



## bragon gault (Jul 30, 2003)

OOC  Bragon rolls a 16 + 15 Str = 31 on the opposed trip roll.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 31, 2003)

Bragon drives his body back desperately, slashing out with his blade.  It clips the wolf's shoulder.

(OOC): Round one is over.  The wolf has taken 19 points of damage but doesn't appear to be slowing down.  Ulfghar has first action.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 31, 2003)

Another bolt slides into place and Ulfghar lets it fly instantly.

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls a 12 (12 + 7 = 19) to hit and a 5 (5 + 1 = 6) for damage if the roll was a hit.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 31, 2003)

The bolt flies true at the moving wolf, taking it in the high flank.  The thick fur of the creature seems to provide it a degree of protection.  

Nado moves to pursue the wolf, his blade swiping down but misses cleanly.  The wolf whirls about and drives at Fintain, snapping at his arm.

(OOC: Nado rolled a 4 for a miss, and the wolf rolls an 8 +7= 15 for a miss.  The wolf is in reach of Fintain but Bragon will need to move 15' to his right.)

Suddenly, there's a snarl from behind as a second wolf erupts from the briars driving hard at Chaufan.  It leaps at the surprised soldier, who is unable to bring his spear about in time.  The creature's jaws snap down on his hapless neck and there's a sudden gush of bright red arterial blood.  Chaufan's cry dies away in a bubbling gurgle and the creature gazes at Bragon with intelligent eyes, the soldier's head lolling down from its mouth.

(OOC:  This second wolf rolled a 19 + 7 and then 5 points of damage)


----------



## fintain (Jul 31, 2003)

Fintain wails away again with his long sword. He rolls a 5 + 7 = 12. If by some miracle it hits I will do 10 points of damage.


----------



## bragon gault (Jul 31, 2003)

(OOC)  If the second wolf is within 30' of me I will attack it using my expertise feat to reduce its BAB by 6.  I roll an 8 + 2 = 10 which I'm guessing is a miss.


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 31, 2003)

Fintain's blade cuts through the air...but misses cleanly, the wolf springing to the side at the last second.

Chaufan's assailant, maw red with blood  snarls as Bragon advances and dances out of his swinging sword's reach.  

(OOC: End of Round 2.  The first wolf has taken 25 points of damage.  The second is unaffected.  Chaufan lies dead.  Ulfghar's action.  Fintain, remember to stay in character and use the OOOC.)


----------



## Ulfghar (Jul 31, 2003)

Ulfghar tries to keep both beasts in sight, taking aim at the wounded one.

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls a 20 (20 + 7 = 27) to hit.  He then rolls a 19 (19 + 7 = 26) which is a critical hit.  The damage rolls are 1 & 6 (7 + 2 = 9)

* I forget if there is anything different done if my second roll to hit is also a threat/critical roll.


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 1, 2003)

Ulfghar's third bolt slams into the wolf's right flank, sinking deeply.  The creature howls out and is slammed sideways.  It limps, noticeably shaken and wounded and starts dragging itself towards the south end of the large field.

The second wolf, bloodied saliva streaming from its maw leaps towards Bragon.  Nado streaks to the side, his blade slicing up and catches the creature's shoulder with a thud.  The creature barely slows as it bites at Bragon's sword arm while slamming into his legs.

(OOC: Ulfghar's last bolt has seriously wounded the first wolf and it is retreating, 20' distant from Fintain.  

Nado's attack is 16+5=21 and he deals 3 Vitality points.

The second wolf is attacking Bragon, and rolls a 17+7 for a hit.  Bragon takes 3 Vitality points from its snapping bite.  Bragon, you also need to make an opposed Trip roll.  The wolf has a 17 + 16 (roll)=33.  Use your Str or Dex plus a roll.)

(...waiting)


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 6, 2003)

(OOC: Bragon and Fintain need to take their actions...)


----------



## bragon gault (Aug 6, 2003)

(OOC)  Bragon rolls a 4 + 15 = 19 so I failed my opposed trip check


----------



## fintain (Aug 7, 2003)

"Hang on Bragon! I will save you again." 

OOC: Fintain turns and attacks the wolf that attacked Bragon. I rolled a 7 + 7 = 14. If that hits I will do 7 points of damage.


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 7, 2003)

Bragon stumbles badly and is thrown to the ground, a puff of dust rising with his fall.   Fintain moves in, quickly slashing left and right.  His blade takes the snarling beast in the left flank, but its merely a glancing blow.  The beast hovers over Bragon for a split second...

(OOC: The first wolf has limped a further 10' away from the battle.  The second beast is virtually unaffected, poised to strike at Bragon next round and rend him, tooth and claw.

Fintain is there and Nado is 10' away.  Ulfghar is 30' away.)


----------



## Ulfghar (Aug 8, 2003)

Seeing his companion in danger, Ulfghar finds a clear shot at the wolf attaching Bragon and releases his bolt.

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls a 10 to hit (10 + 7 = 17) and a 4 for damage.


----------



## fintain (Aug 8, 2003)

Fintain slashes again. OOC:  Fintain rolls a 16 + 7 = 23. That's 10 points of damage.


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 8, 2003)

Eyes dark and intent, Nado follows the first wolf, now trailing a stream of blood nearly 40' distant.  He closes within 10' feet of the beast.

Ulfghar's bolt strikes the beast near the neck, but does not sink deep.  In a heartbeat, its ripped out by the frantic creature's movements.

It pounces on Bragon, its bloody teeth reaching...

(OOC: Bragon you are now prone and your AC is -4.  Standing up from prone is a move equivalent action.  The wolf attacks: 9+7=16.  Your AC is -4 so it hits for 8 points of damage.)

Fintain strikes desperately, intent on pushing the beast off the struggling Bragon.  His blow swings true, thumping into the creature's rippling flank.

(OOC: The creature has been dealt 21 points of Vitality damage.  It is now Bragon's turn and then Ulfghar.)


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 11, 2003)

(OOC: Okay I'm posting Bragon's actions)

Bragon's harsh, fearful voice curses out, "By the Binder's Bright Shield, get it off!"   He rolls desperately, slashing his blade upwards in the same movement.  The wolf darts backwards, avoiding the sword, and allowing the dusty warrior to regain his feet.   It snarls raggedly, frothing saliva flying through the air.

(OOC: Bragon you are allowed to get up and attack-the getting up is a move equivalent action and the attack suffers a -4 penalty.  I rolled for you: 4+8-4=8, a miss)


----------



## Ulfghar (Aug 12, 2003)

With the last bolt remaining in his crossbow, Ulfghar lines up the crazed wolf threatening Bragon and unloads.

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls a 15 (15 + 7 = 22) to hit and does 6 points of damage.


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 12, 2003)

Nado darts in behind the retreating and bloodied wolf.  His blade catches only empty air as the beast, in a desperate movement, dodges sideways.

At that moment, Ulfghar's bolt careems off the shaggy pelt of the second wolf, forcing it back.  It snarls and leaps back, moving past the briars and around.  It's clawed feet kick up dirt as it moves, heading towards Nado and the first beast.

It leaps in the air towards the unexpecting Hannathri.  But Nado moves rapidly to his right, bringing his slashing blade to bear.  The wolf lands between him and it's companion, growling heavily.

(OOC: Ulfghar scored a hit and Nado rolled a 2 (a miss).  Its now Fintain's turn.)


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 17, 2003)

(OOC: Fintain and Bragon lose their action)

The first creature continues to limp away, the second growls fiercely at Nado.  The Hannathri backs up, his scimitar poised to strike.  

"Perhaps a little help my friends!" he yells back.   The wolf now advances on him.


(OOC: It's Ulfghar's turn.  From now on actions are lost if you don't post within 24 hours.  Come on you guys.)


----------



## fintain (Aug 18, 2003)

"Hang on, Nado. I'll be right there."

OOC. Fintain attacks the second wolf that is threatening Nado. I rolled a 6 + 7 = 13 to hit. If that does hit I will do 11 points of damage.


----------



## Ulfghar (Aug 18, 2003)

Ulfghar curses, realizing that his crossbow is out of bolts.  Rather than waste valuable time reloading, he drops his crossbow and pulls his short spear from over his shoulder, moving in to help Nado.

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls a 15 (15 + 3 = 18) to hit and a 6 (6 - 1 = 5) for damage.


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 18, 2003)

(OOC: Sorry Fintain, you lost your action, and the wolf is more than 45' away.   I will rule that you advance a full 30' feet this action instead. Same with you Ulfghar - you're still too distant to attack the wolf.)

Nado's wicked blade slices out, missing the wolf by a fingerwidth.  Its leaps forward with snapping jaws, and knocks down your companion, snapping at his neck.   The first wolf continues to trail blood towards the distance briar hedge.

Bragon falls to his knee, panting hoarsely.


(OOC:  Nado has taken 8 Vitality points of damage and failed his trip roll.  Finatin moves to within 15' from Nado and the wolf.   If Ulfghar runs he will still be 5' away.)


----------



## Ulfghar (Aug 19, 2003)

(OOC) Since I am too far away to make it to the wolf and attack, I will spend the round re-loading my crossbow instead.


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 19, 2003)

As Ulfghar fumbles with his crossbow, Fintain hstens to Nado's side.  The wolf has not pressed the attack but is snapping at his heels as it's companion continues to make it's way to the edge of the southern hedge wall.

Bragon rises then, his sword caked in blood, sweat and dirt and moves towards the battle.

(OOC: The first wolf has now reached the hedge wall and is moving westwards along its length.  Nado has risen from the ground, his sword in hand.  Bragon is 15' away from the other companions and the second wolf.  The second wolf is snapping its jaws and snarling, moving back and forth in your path.  It is now Ulfghar's turn (the first wolf is 100' distant now Ulfghar and the second wolf is 50' away and engaged with Fintain and Nado) )


----------



## Ulfghar (Aug 19, 2003)

Ulfghar quickly surveys the scene from his vantage point.  Seeing that Nado and Fintain are competently pressing their attack against the wounded wolf in the distance, he aims his crossbow at the closer wolf threatening Bragon, and lets loose.

(OOC) Ulfghar rolls a 12 (12 + 7 = 19) to hit and a 5 (5 + 1 = 6) for damage.


----------



## bragon gault (Aug 20, 2003)

(OOC)  I'm back.  Let me know when it's my turn to take an action.


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 21, 2003)

(OOC: Ulfghar: The wounded wolf most distant is 100' away and is retreating.  It is one range increment away so it is -2 to hit.  The closer one is still able to fight effectively but is engaged with Fintain and Nado-you would be firing into a group and are subject to a -4 penalty)

(OOC:Bragon, at the end of your next full move you will be in range to strike the second wolf alongside Nado and Fintain provided it doesn't move away.)


----------



## fintain (Aug 22, 2003)

(OOC. On my action Fintain will attack the wolf threatening Nado.)

Fintain swings again - I got a 17 + 7 = 24 to hit. That will do 9 points of damage.


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 25, 2003)

Fintain darts forward, his blade sweeping down and closes his eyes at the spray of bright red blood that fills the air.  The wolf is struck to the ground, whining desperately.  Then, it stops moving except for the harsh sounds of laboured, gurgling breath.   The creature moans.

The second wolf, now tracking the edge of the briars nearly 60' distant howls despondently then disappears into the briars.

Nado grimaces at the sound, his scimitar wavering downwards.

(OOC: the second wolf is now out of commission and totally prone.  The first one seems to have exited the area.)


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 26, 2003)

The battle is over.  You each survey the scene.  The ground about the briar tree is churned with blood and footprints.  Chaufan's mangled corpse lies facedown, his spear several paces away.

"It seems another of our charges has died Fintain," he mutters softly.  

The path from the bridge of bones leads on to the gate.   As the beat of the blood rushing through your veins dies down in your heads, the drone of bothersome insects returns.  But for the groaning of the wolf, the clearing is relatively peaceful.

(OOC: Vitality Points damage totals:
Bragon: 17 points
Nado: 8 points)


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 26, 2003)

--being an excerpt from "The Ascendant's Path"

_ It is not known, at least with certainty, what became of Ulfghar when he made his way across the World Span.   The distant and mysterious lands of the Precursors have a habit of swallowing up travelers and seekers, even legends such as he. Perhaps he still travels there, with the remainder of his companions.  Other rumours purport that he never made his way into the east, but rather was buried in a shallow grave in the lands of the Engolthen.   Perhaps the most interesting and far-fetched, and thus conversely true story, was that the Ulfghar who returned to Mourandar was a different man altogether.  Rumours, stories and half-truths, noble reader, are mixed wholly into the lives of these men.  

Clues to the forthright nature of the man lie strewn across the path of his life, though less noticeably in his early years. Ulfghar was born into a well-appointed crafting family in the city of Anhir lo Delyr, in the District of the Harp. His family, a group of Wellethunic bowyers of proficient reputation in the region were said to have come out of the west after the persecution of the Chalbri by Kabar and his minions.  

Ulfghar’s father, Kulighar was prominent in the guild council of the city, holding Council Seats on at least three occasions, and while the eldest brother took to running the family affairs, Ulfghar, a proficient if rather ordinary craftsman took a greater interest in the political affairs of his father.   Indeed, by the age of twelve it was said his understanding of the nuance and flow of the political machinations of the ancient city-state was exceedingly high.

But like many things in his life, this did not hold Ulfghar’s attention for long and in his travels among the many districts of Delyr, he befriended a hedge mage.  This man, who Ulfghar is said to have always remembered affectionately and to have instilled in him a discipline and respect before unseen, would become a valuable friend and mentor in later years.

It is generally held, in scholarly circles that this mage was Lyvan, an exiled Uracarl seeker, though he  was called ‘Tak’ by the denizens of his neighbourhood.  In any case, he schooled the lad in the arts of the Dissension, and the flair and talent the boy showed in the mystical and mindful arts, more than made up for a lack of prowess in the family’s chief skill.  Indeed, Ulfghar in all his travels proved a cunning and thoughtful adversary.  When brute force and violence seemed the only recourse, his quick thinking, prowess with the bow and magical skills were to save the day.

In all due time, as children are wont to do, Ulfghar took leave of Delyr intent on making his way in the larger world.  Some say that the family, and especially Kulighar were less than pleased with his decision, though as is the Wellethunic way, he was gifted with many departing gifts, not the least of which was a Chalbri crossbow of exquisite craftsmanship, handed down from grandfather, to father and to son…
_


----------



## bragon gault (Aug 27, 2003)

"I'm going to need to rest for a bit unless you can heal me Ulfgar.  I can see why you and Fintain prefer to use your bows from a distance."


----------



## Ulfghar (Aug 28, 2003)

"Maybe if you were a little better with that sword, you wouldn't do so much bleeding" replies Ulfghar.

"It sure is tedious taking care of all the threats we come across AS WELL as taking care of you!" Ulfghar says with a grin.

"You just relax there and I'll fix you up" 

(OCC) Ulfghar uses healing hands on Bragon twice (4+6=10)


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 29, 2003)

"Let's get moving, the day grows late and I have not the inclination to take my rest in this place,"  calls out Nado, clasping the wounded warrior's arm and pulling Bragon up from his knees.

Bragon's face twists in pain from the forced healing, his eyes filled with visions of glimmering strands of blue light.  The lights fade, and the humid confines of the marsh clearing again come into view.  The pain, ever so abruptly fades away.

Nado strides confidently towards the bone gate, wiping his scimitar in long strokes with a rag.


----------



## Ulfghar (Aug 30, 2003)

"I agree Nado, we should not linger here any longer than necessary" replies Ulfghar.

"It would be appropriate to give Chaufan a proper burial, but the longer we stay here, the more likely it will be that additional beasts will set upon us." 

Ulfghar attempts to recover as many bolts as possible from the remaining wolf before following along behind Nado.


----------



## GreyOne (Aug 30, 2003)

"Aye, Chaufan's passing must wait,".  says Nado as he approaches the gate."An ill-feeling befalls me with this, perhaps worse than the bridge..." 

The gate before which Nado stands is perhaps seven feet tall and 4 feet wide, constructed of clean-picked bones lashed together with leather strips.  A row of four skulls lines the top, each grinning maniacally outwards, the lower jaws tied to the upper by more leather strips.  Upon each skull's sun-bleached forehead is a single black rune.

(OOC: Ulghar you retrieve 2 of your bolts.  How many do you have left?  Also, note that the mortally wounded wolf remains breathing.)


----------



## GreyOne (Sep 2, 2003)

-An excerpt from The Follies of Kings

_The marshes of Narlann roil and bubble with terrible memories, memories that hearken back through countless centuries, even to a time before the Great Dispersal.  The history of the Hollow Lands is replete with dire stories spawned from its reaches.  Abominations sired from the darkest necromancies, and blood lore, inhabit many of these tales.  And there is truth to them…_


-Being an excerpt from the Chronicle of Graves, by Ghano

_One must take the events purported to have occurred on the voyage down the Janak by Preda’s armsmen with an upraised eyebrow.  Surely the tale’s abominations of which Nado regaled the folk in Eastfair were not but the crazed hallucinations of a sun-kissed rogue?

Suffice to say, the four companions drove away the pack of marshwolves and made their way towards the gate of bones.  Here it is said that Nado engaged in a test of wits with the animated skulls atop its crest.  Had not the wily Hannathri rogue guessed correctly the riddles posed by the gate, they would have been struck blind by the gate’s sorcery.  Nado’s role in this event was perhaps exaggerated or perhaps this part of the tale was simply a fabrication.  A’Kana Nadolis had a penchant for tall tales…

…Of the foes they vanquished in the rescuing of the two villagers, perhaps the hardest to give credence to is the hag.   Certainly in the collected folklore of Narlann, hags play a role.  Their depravations and depravities are well known to storytellers.  Yet little scholarly evidence exists to support their survival into the present age.  Doubtlessly, the hag that the companions defeated in the bogs was but a mad woman, of sorcerous skill, yes, but unnatural origin?  Some have layed the later slaughter of the lordling, Leet (son of Rodvolo of Eastfair) and his armsmen on the road to Askarl, at the feet of this same hag.  The half-mad ramblings of the sole surviving guard described her terrible wrath and appearance well enough.  

By and by, the truth of the matter is hard to establish, but the wonderful dance of chance into which the major players of this tale meet again and again, and often tragically (or justly!) is worthy of the greatest talespinner’s repertoire…_


----------



## GreyOne (Sep 4, 2003)

-Taken from the council record as written by Fenes, 2nd Veerat to the court of Rodvolo, King of Eastfair on the 8th year of his lordship, 8th day, First Autumn Mark.

_Khuritsa and his hired mercanters were brought before his Highness and the Council of Merchants next. The issue of Lord Visel's conflict with the Lord Orvogan and his Lady-wife Preda was brought to the court's attention.

Lord Khuritsa's mercanters were decidedly arrogant throughout the proceeding and it took much of His Highness's patience and wisdom to not call his armsmen down on the four of them.  

The issue of the market squabble was next raised by Prince Leet and the killing of four of the King's armsmen.  Lord Khuritsa pointed out that the four men interefered with the vendetta killing of Visel's men and were ordered to do so by the King's son.  The witnesses brought forth from the market confirmed this.  It was thus determined that a silvergeld would not be stipulated according to the city laws.  

After a short deliberation, the King's judgement was thus:

The lord Khuritsa and his men would not pay the silvergeld for the death of the armsmen, but would need return the goods and riches payed by Leet to the Lord Visel, plus 3 hack silver bracelets for the market disturbance. 

Thus it was recorded this day, by the King's loyal hand. _


----------



## GreyOne (Sep 6, 2003)

_(Post-3rd game session, after the defeat of Visel and Leet at the marketplace in Eastfair)_

A mark has passed since the brawl in the marketplace and three since your return to Eastfair and the conclusion of your agreement with the Lady Preda.  The matter of the brawl was of course brought before the court of Rodvolo, the petty king of Eastfair.  Had not the wise Khuritsa, uncle to Preda, represented and defended your position before the assembled petty nobles, you might not have been sitting on the uncomfortable wooden stools of the Red Merchant’s Hall as you presently were.  The low murmurs of conversation and commerce fill the crowded room, within which you sit, and occasionally a drover or labourer guffaws or mutters loudly.  

 Leet, the thin-faced, sallow-hued scion of Rodvolo did not take the judgement of his father (however reluctantly given) lightly, and the word is that he will engage in vendetta.

Khuritsa has warned you to leave as soon as you are able.  The matter of Joffer and Ghis has returned to the forefront of your thoughts.  Inquiries again into the shadowy underpinnings of Eastfair have revealed only the clues already known.  A figure of Joffer’s description has not been seen and that of Ghis, rode north with several others nearly 8 Marks past.

The words of Boian at your first meeting in Kotso return:

" I...remember a group of men arriving with the merchant Denek. Mercanters, I'm sure, but different from the rest. Strangers to this land. They..left with Denek on his way down the Fa'juk Road… these men you seek, they could be found easily enough. Traveling west, with a caravan. If you leave tomorrow you would overtake them at Felgot, perhaps ten days hard ride,"  

Boian proved himself a traitorous snake, yet his words are the only clues you have.  The western road out of Eastfair cuts through the marshes and joins up with the Fa’juk Road nearly fifty leagues northwest.

"Perhaps, brothers, it is time to forego this quest.  A year has passed and we are no closer," whispers Nado, almost as if he himslef cannot bear what he is saying.  He takes a long pull from his clay mug, the cheap mulled wine glistening on his lips as he finishes.  Off in one corner a well-attired merchant is yelling obsenities to two others sitting before him. Their shoulders rise and fall with laughter.


----------



## Ulfghar (Sep 7, 2003)

"Well Nado, do you have any better suggestions?  We've barely just arrived here and I'm already tired of Eastfair" states Ulfghar.

"If it was up to me, I'd say we collect our horses, replenish our supplies and head off to greener pastures.  There is little for us here"


----------



## bragon gault (Sep 7, 2003)

"When it comes to those two I've got all the patience in the world.  Still it's clear there is nothing more for us to do here.  I think we should follow Boian's advice and head up the road.  It's still the best lead we have found and if we're really lucky we might bump into Boian too."


----------



## GreyOne (Sep 8, 2003)

"Aye, I think Eastfair has enjoyed our presence long enough," muses Nado.  "Bragon, y'are thus set on continuing our search?  My sword will of course follow ye, through grief or blood, as it has these many seasons." Nado sets his long, sinewy fingers out on the table, palms up and moves them together, kissing his fingertips.  The traditional southron movement seals his oath.

The noise of the Hall's taproom momentarily rises as several figures enter through the street's door.  Five of them, garbed in leather jerkins, with ribbons of mail exposed at sleeves and belts.  One wears a leather helmet.  Each bears curved blades and axes.  Each to a man is Engolthen, heavily scarred and hard-looking.  They glance about the room, now suddenly much quieter, and their eyes linger on your table for a second before moving as a group towards another table.  Moments later, the drovers sitting there depart, disappearing towards the back of the room.  The five men sit themselves as the noise in the room returns.

"That lot means trouble, I would think.  And of course, where has our friend Fin got himself to again?" says Nado.


----------



## fintain (Sep 10, 2003)

Just trying to get myself a drink Nado. Did you miss me already? I think we might have some unwelcome company; those guys seemed a little too interested in us for my liking. Perhaps they liked the cut of your gib, Wulfgar? As for giving up our journey Nado I say we continue; after a year there is no point giving up now. 

OOC. I casually make sure that my shield is close at hand and my dagger is at my fingertips. If they get up quickly I am going to react.


----------



## GreyOne (Sep 13, 2003)

"Shimrack’s teeth!   Damn thee Fintain, stop sneakin’ about!" mutters Nado.  "’Tis best if we return to Khuritsa’s then.  The day grows late and on the morrow we shall leave this nest of westerners.”

Nado rises gracefully, tossing a silver ship on the table.


----------



## Ulfghar (Sep 15, 2003)

"I couldn't agree more Nado, let's be on our way then" replies Ulfghar.

Ulfghar slings his crossbow over his shoulder and heads for the door.


----------



## GreyOne (Sep 16, 2003)

You move towards the narrow, wooden door.   It is unmistakable that the five warriors have an interest in you as you walk past, and they make no effort to hide it.  They sneer in your direction and you see one gripping a dagger that lies pinned in the table.  The taproom has become decidedly uncomfortable.

The door swings out onto the Black Lane, the steps leading down to the dusty street are made of stone.  There are dozens of folk walking about and several wagons driven by oxen and guarded by hard-bitten looking Tall Kingdomer mercanters are approaching.  The stink of manure, dirty men and tanned leather fills your nostrils.


----------



## Ulfghar (Sep 17, 2003)

Sensing a potential threat, Ulfghar pulls his crossbow off his shoulder as soon as he exits the tavern.

Ulfghar leans close to the rest of his companions, saying "I think we should all watch our backs until we're out of unpleasant town"


----------



## fintain (Sep 17, 2003)

I agree; it seems that we have worn out our welcome. And I was just starting to get used to this place.

OOC: I am going to keep an eye on the tavern door to see if we are followed.


----------



## GreyOne (Sep 19, 2003)

You move past the wagons, the guards on one side not giving you more than a passing glance.  The rain the night before has left the dirt a morass of mud and its slow going until you reach the Mourner's Lane.  

Sure enough, the merchant hall's door opens and the five bully-boys emerge, glancing both ways.  They catch sight of you and start moving in your direction.  

(OOC: The five warriors are about 55' distant.)


----------



## Ulfghar (Sep 19, 2003)

Ulfghar looks to his companions ands says "let's sort this out now".

He aims his crossbow at the leading man, and yells out "is there anything you'd like to say before I decorate you with a bolt?"


----------



## fintain (Sep 21, 2003)

Why is everyone in this town so eager to die?

OOC: I grab my dagger and get ready to throw it.


----------



## GreyOne (Sep 21, 2003)

They halt in their tracks, hands going instinctively to their blades.   One of them, a slightly taller man at least seven feet high, with red leggings, has a smile on his grey-hued face.

The street goes quiet but for the lurching and rolling sounds of the three wagons.  The wagons roll by the Engolthens, the Rivish mercanters walking past are as tense as bowstrings.  Their blades are half drawn as they eye the Engolthens.  A few breaths later and they are past. 

Several others on the street move against the walls of the buildings on the other side of the road.  The sounds of the rest of the town carry on, but here on the Black Lane, all is silent.

"Has-drughda?  Moja leivo escut navagh?" bellows the taller man.


(OOC: Fin: You have to hit the colour button again to close off the coloured script)


----------



## fintain (Sep 21, 2003)

Does anyone know what the hell he is saying? Nado, have you heard this tongue before?

OOC: If they start to charge I am going to throw my dagger.


----------



## GreyOne (Sep 25, 2003)

The figure stand there, the leader with his arms outstretched.

"It's Engolthen Fin, Bausslauchi, the same as all the others around here.  He seems amused from the tone," replies Nado.  I haven't a clue as to his meaning."

As Nado speaks, the five figures fan across the street, their hands secure on their blades, but yet to draw.

A moment later, an old and bent figure appears in the doorway twenty paces back down the street.  You catch a glimpse of white hair as the figure steps down into the muddy roadway leaning heavily on a staff.   As she reaches the middle of the dirt track, you hear a cackling laugh, eerily familiar.

Ha!  Maussuach!  Adek seda!  Hee hee hee.   Men with their petty troubles.   Kivna knows, Kivna sees.  Deef a'ada.  Foolish men! comes a raspy voice.

The figure twirls about, her ragged cloak dragging through the mud.  She points her staff towards first you and then the five bully-boys.  

Ha!


----------



## GreyOne (Oct 4, 2003)

-Being an excerpt from the Chronicle of Graves, by Ghano

_ The departure from Eastfair was accompanied only by the sound of songbirds beyond the timber walls of the town early on the morning of the 15th day of the First Autumn Mark.  The violent events of the previous day and the killing of at least a dozen wastelands mercanters (by all accounts) had solidified our companions resolve to depart the lands of the Narlann and reestablish their pursuit of the murderers Ghis and Joffer.  They left with no fanfare and barely a word to the gatekeeper of Khuritsa's manse. 

Their journey north along the marsh road proved uneventful.  Had they known, however, that their departure from the town was fully witnessed by their new enemies, they may have offered more caution.  Yet would that make for an interesting tale?  As Bragon was wont to say, " 'Tis better to know that your enemies know, than not."  They were fully aware that the Prince, Leet would not be satisfied with his father's earlier decision, and would suffer no expense to sate his honour.  Thus they rode north, full of expectation.

Had they been aware of the size of Leet's warband, they very well may have had second thoughts.  But it is another of the fateful coincidences that so often rode the path alongside these men that again raises its head.   Leet's band of warriors, including the efeete young princeling himself were themselves to meet with destruction by the hand of abomination.  For but an hour's ride behind they met a shrouded woman on the ancient path and after a moment's angry conversation were set upon and murdered, horse and man.  The truth of the tale rests only on the maddened ramblings of a single warrior who survived and fled through marsh and water, returning to Eastfair two days later.  The validity of the tale, therefore can not be made certain.  The later hanging of the man further snuffed out the truth of it.  Suffice to say, the lordling, Leet was never heard from nor seen again..._


----------



## GreyOne (Oct 5, 2003)

-an excerpt from The History of the West, Kastimo of the Uracarl

_In the days immediately after the Heziliad, the lands of Bausslauch lay in chaos and confusion.   Those remnants of imperial power that had survived the inundation of the Hollow Lands and made their way to the highlands about the newly formed sea were desperate.  Terrible crimes were perpetrated upon the scattered settlers of the lands southwest of the Sea of Grass.  The  inhabitants of the thick woodlands bordering the harder lands were driven into the remotest parts of the land, or were slaughtered outright. This land of stone and bitter earth lay despoiled before encroaching bands of refugees and dead-eyed imperial soldiers.   It was a time of tragedy, and the land drunk deeply from that cup. And from the cursed soil came forth progeny of cruel vengeance and dark memory..._


----------



## GreyOne (Oct 5, 2003)

_(Post-4th game session, after the defeat of the mercanters in Eastfair, the leavetaking of the city and the arrival at the old shrine to Wergand on the North Marsh Road)_

The appearance and destruction of the vermin swarm has left you uneasy.  After bringing the horses into the shelter of the shine's atrium you have entered the shrine proper.  The opposite doorway has led into a courtyard...

The open sky hangs over this fifty-foot wide courtyard.  A fiften foot-wide, thirty foot high arcade completely encloses the middle of the courtyard, in which stands a a single beech tree.  Bones and skulls, deliberately entangled in the tree's foliage, bob slowly as the wind sweeps its uppermost branches.  More bones and skulls litter the ground near the tree's roots.   Near the base of the tree you see a finely crafted firepit, surrounded by carved green and grey stone.  A sense of dread has come over you upon entering this shrine.  The shelter of one of Wergand's shrines is most definitely not supposed to do that.  It is obvious that something is not right about this Traveler's House.

(OOC: Fin and Ulfghar, I can't remember what you announced before we stopped - I think Fin had cast a spell.   We'll play from here.)


----------



## Ulfghar (Oct 6, 2003)

(OOC) Ulfghar cast 'Pass as Shadow' and went to take a closer look at the tree and the fire pit.

Ulfghar advances towards the the ominous tree, trying to get a better understanding of what has happened here.  Keeping to the shadows to remain invisible, he still has his crossbow at the ready.


----------



## GreyOne (Oct 8, 2003)

"Be careful lads...something's very wrong, very wrong indeed..." whispers Nado loudly.

The four of you progress further into the bounds of the courtyard.  The place certainly has no air of sanctity.  Indeed, it feels corrupted, a feeling perceptible in the air around you.

(I) Ulfghar:

You advance into the courtyard proper, your form dark and intangible as if it is a shadow bleeding into other shadows.   The firepit lies before you, underneath the tree.  The branches rustle quietly in the breeze, the skulls bobbing like blanched apples. _Bad things lad.  Bad things have happened here._ The distinctive voice echoes in your mind.    Below you gaze into the pit.  It has not been used in a long while, its contents old leaves and muddied ash.  

(II) Fintain, Bragon and Nado:

The arcade ahead ends in a wall beneath which are the tattered remnants of gain-rotted sacks and empty clay jars.  The arcade continues to the left, across again to the far side, where it ends and turns left again.  You look to the side into the courtyad proper, watching for Ulfghar, but his spellcraft has taken hold and you see only shadow.  This place has known fear.  Fear and death.  It slides down your spine like ice.


----------



## Ulfghar (Oct 8, 2003)

(I) Ulfghar moves away from the tree, keeping to the shadows and remaining silent so as not to draw any attention.  He stays about 30' away from the party, on guard for anything threatening.


----------



## fintain (Oct 8, 2003)

Fintain was hiding in the shadows along the wall. I draw my dagger and long sword and look for movement.


----------



## GreyOne (Oct 9, 2003)

(OOC: Bragon if you can't post, then email a moderator)

Nothing moves but by the wind, the beech tree rustling and swaying.  Two skulls crack together lightly in the branches, but their sound echoes about the courtyard.  The early evening stars glimmer in the night sky.   

(I) Ulfghar

You look about, all senses straining.  The world around appears strange, almost misty as you move within the shadows.  You see Bragon and Nado moving carefully forward around the far corner (southwest) of the courtyard, their lantern flashing its light forward along the wooden outer walls of the shrine.  Shadows dance and stretch along the length of its golden arc.  Fintain has disappeared from view.

(Please make a Fear Check (DC 12 vs Willpower mod) and roll for initiative.)

(II) Nado and Bragon

Nado on the left and Bragon on the right, you tentatively move forward, the arc of your lantern lances ahead filling the walkway to your left with light.  Shadows play across its length and stretch onwards, further down the passageway.  You find that fear is gliding down your spine, almost palpable, almost present before you.

(Please make a Fear Check (DC 12 vs Willpower mod) and roll for initiative.)

(III) Fintain

Hanging back along the southern half wall of the walkway, you glance about nervously.   Ulfghar has vanished into the courtyard.  Nado and Bragon have moved down the passageway, and have turned the corner.  Something approaches.  Something terrible.  You feel it in your bones...

(Please make a Fear check (DC 12 vs Willpower mod) and roll for initiative)


----------



## Ulfghar (Oct 9, 2003)

(I) Ulfghar rolls a 5 for his save (5 + 8 = 13) and rolls an 8 (8 + 5 = 13) for initiative.


----------



## GreyOne (Oct 11, 2003)

(OOC: Bragon and Fintain, hurry up and post or I'll do the rolling)


----------



## fintain (Oct 13, 2003)

OOC: Fintain rolls a 12 + 6 = 18 for his will save. He gets a 6 +8 = 14 for his initiative.


----------



## GreyOne (Oct 18, 2003)

(Post-5th game session, after the destruction of the undead abomination and the discovery of a trove beneath the feet of the Traveler)

--From the Traveling Journal of Nado the Estimable

_"This holy place had the unmistakable stink of death.  We moved through it slowly and hesitatingly.  Fintain, as was his wont, took to the rear, hiding in the shadows.  Ulfghar, cloaked in a spell moved through the courtyard proper,  (the young lad has an air of calm reassurance).  I moved through the walkway with Bragon at my side.  

'Twas at this point that the corrupting force that had assailed the House of the Traveler made its presence known.  It's undead eyes cutting through Ulfghar's spellcraft easily enough, it pounced on him from above, slamming dusty fists into his frame.  He counterattacked and at this point we bravely entered the fray.  I have felt horror in my time and have stood against the risen dead before, but the horror of that reality has never passed from memory.  

Luckily enough our skill and bravery brought us victory and the abomination was defeated, disappearing like shadow and sand into the very earth beneath our feet.  Soon after we unleashed a spirit bound within the walls of the shrine and did learn the house's curse..."_


----------



## GreyOne (Oct 19, 2003)

You stand again in the courtyard, the words of the disappearing spirit fresh in your minds:

_“I am Bogren and ‘twas my duty to maintain this shrine.  But I was slain and I have failed.  The corruption must be burned away for the land to be made clean.  Darkness has festered too long under the Traveler’s Tree.  The shrine must be destroyed.  It is Wergand’s wish.  Beneath the Lord’s boot.  That is the only way.”_ 

Your attempts to torch the shrine with oil and fire have come to naught.  The shrine remains resolutely unburned.  The items taken from beneath the foot of the Traveler.   Perhaps they hold the key?  

"We must not fail in the spirit's request, my friends.  In my lands, the Traveler is most holy,"  says Nado, sighing deeply. 

(OOC: The items again: 17 assorted pieces of lapis lazuli, azurite and moss agate, a single polished tourmaline, a golden bowl decorated with carvings of horses and a two-ended shalm (flute).  There is also a Breaking Tablet wrapped in rotted wool.)


----------



## Ulfghar (Oct 19, 2003)

"It seems that the destruction of this temple will take more than just conventional means" states Ulfghar

"Perhaps the magic contained in the breaking tablet is what we need"

"Bragon, Fintain, Nado, what are your feelings on this?"


----------



## GreyOne (Oct 19, 2003)

"Aye, 'tis possible.  But these things are dangerous if one does not know what one deals with.   Many are cursed.  Once, in old Abbaye in my travels from the south I saw ten men engulfed in flame after one was broken.  The only remnants were skulls, and of those they crumbled at the slightest touch.  It would be prudent if he who breaks the tablet be far from the others." says Nado, fidgeting with the silver rings in one of his dark braids.


----------



## Ulfghar (Oct 20, 2003)

"Well, if we are to use this tool, where do you think the best place to use it would be?"

"We have to destroy the shrine, so I can only assume that we should focus our attention there"


----------



## GreyOne (Oct 24, 2003)

"Perhaps by the tree?" whispers Nado."Fintain?  Its your turn, I believe."


----------



## bragon gault (Oct 26, 2003)

gth


----------



## Ulfghar (Oct 26, 2003)

"Well, unless any of you men has more desire to test this magic than myself, I would be willing to give it a try"  states Ulfghar.

Ulfghar takes the breaking tablet and heads out towards the tree.


----------



## bragon gault (Oct 29, 2003)

Ulfghar said:
			
		

> "Well, unless any of you men has more desire to test this magic than myself, I would be willing to give it a try"  states Ulfghar.
> 
> Ulfghar takes the breaking tablet and heads out towards the tree.



"If it involved blade work I'd be the first to go Ulfgar.  You're the one that cast his lot in with the arcane arts even if you do wield a decent crossbow.  Still I think that the tree may be our best bet."

Bragon follows Ulfgar out towards the tree.


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 1, 2003)

(OOC: Bragon - you have to hit the colour banner again after your quote)

Ulfghar, you arrive before the tree, the clay tablet cold in your hands.   It will take a simple movement to break the stone...


----------



## Ulfghar (Nov 1, 2003)

Ulfghar moves to the base of the tree.  He looks around to make sure that his companions have stepped back in case the magic in the tablet goes terribly wrong.

"I do not know if this is the right decison or not, but we will put our fate in the hands of Wergand"

He squats down at the base of the tree and breaks the tablet with his hands.


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 1, 2003)

The snap of the tablet echoes sharply through the courtyard, and dust and fragments fall to the ground.  The fragments of clay in your hand become cold, almost icey and then a faint, pale blue light emanates forth and breaks into tendrils that drop to and snake along the ground.  Awareness of power, subtle and strong fills your senses.  The tendrils of pale blue light become fainter as they seem to slither forth, disappearing into the bases of the walls.   All is quiet as you exhale.

Well, at least we're not dead,"  says Nado softly.


----------



## Ulfghar (Nov 1, 2003)

Not entirely sure what to do next, Ulfghar sets the broken pieces of tablet down, and steps back, moving towards the entrance of the shrine.

"I think it would be wise if we stayed close to the entrance, just in case we have to get out of here quickly" states Ulfghar.


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 2, 2003)

Did you feel anything Ulf?"  asks Nado.


----------



## Ulfghar (Nov 2, 2003)

"The tablet felt cold after I broke it" replies Ulfghar.

"I do feel a little different after I released the power in the tablet.  Maybe I should see if I can do anything"

Ulfghar moves forward and puts his hands on the tree.


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 2, 2003)

Nothing happens.  The bark of the tree is rough under your hand.   The skulls dangle from the lower branches, grinning jawless grins as they turn and move from the wind in the branches above.


----------



## bragon gault (Nov 3, 2003)

"That's the problem with counting on magic instead of a good blade.  At least earth magic is a little more predictable," snorts Bragon.  

(OOC)  Can Bragon use an action dice for advice?


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 3, 2003)

OOC: Bragon uses his last Action Die from this session)

Shall we try to burn it down again?" suggests Nado.


----------



## bragon gault (Nov 4, 2003)

"Might as well try Nado.  That scroll might have made it flammable again."

Bragon is looking around for some wood.


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 6, 2003)

Gathering old branches lying about under tree in the fire pit you soon have a serviceable fire.   You feel the warmth radiating out, penetrating the chill that has filled this place for a long time.  The fire crackles within the pit.


----------



## fintain (Nov 6, 2003)

This place is giving me the creeps. The sooner we can get out of here the better. Perhaps the flute has something to do with it? None of us can use it so why not burn it?


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 10, 2003)

The fire pit crackles, the light and heat starting to brighten the cheerless place.

“I do not think that destroying the flute will help us Fin,”  says Nado in his lilting accent. 

The strange voice sounds in your head again traveling across a great void, the hoe is gleaming in the firelight.

_“Thank you for this deed.  This place must now be sanctified with fire.   What you seek you will find in the city of the fire pit.” _

With these last words the tool returns to its rusty, rotted pallor.

“The fire pit, mumbles Nado.  The spirit means the grim city.  Adatchauf, the city of smoke and steam.  I fear our quest will lead us to our deaths my friends. For that is not a place I would lightly tread…”His voice trails off.   He takes a stick from the fire, and walks to the wooden bannister.  Almost instantly, the flame catches , traveling up the length of the beam as if terribly hungry.  The dry wood and frame catches easily.  It will be moments before it spreads to the ceiling.

You hasten from the ancient shrine, the horses in tow, the snap and crack of timber filling the air, smoke rising into the starlit sky.

You need a place to rest for the night, exhaustion starts to come over you, the stress and fear finally taking its price from your tired bodies.

The night passes uneventfully but for the distant yowls of feral cats at one point.   The next morning is cold, the sky overcast by a leaden cloud that came across from the south before dawn.


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 10, 2003)

(BRAGON GAULT)

_The memories return, every night, unbidden but relentless.  The journey south with your father and Blacklock, across the mountain passes into Mourandar.   Your hasty parting in Ancim and your travels apart throughout Medrivan.  The meeting again in Mouran and the last few, strange days spent together before… 

Then of course, it had all come to a head, in the great city of Mouran, among the teeming masses, in a decrepit warehouse, on a deserted street.  You had never trusted Joffer.  Since your father had hired him in Jeryda as his guide into the southern Grand Duchies, there was something odd about him you had sensed from the beginning.  In the half dozen times you had met him before that terrible night, you had perceived the pale-eyed man had bad intentions.  

You remember searching for your father with Blacklock, Ulfghar, Hander and Nado through the crumbling alleyways of the Tenderloin Quarter.  The discovery of Lyat Gault’s mangled and bloodied corpse in the old warehouse had been the worst shock, of course.  The blood had pooled about his bound legs and was being swarmed with rats.  The stench of death had been heavy in the air.  Your father had died terribly, tortured and cut to ribbons, nearly unrecognizable.  

And as they dragged you raging from the building, Joffer had made his appearance.  The twelve black-cloaked murderers about him conveyed his intention and you remember the pure rage that had burst free and taken over.  You had attacked instantly, blindly striking forth.  And your companions had fought too, desperately trying to avoid the whirring blades of these shadow-clad men.   You remember seeing Hander opened from neck to groin, his shriek another notch in your list of betrayals.  You never saw what happened to Blacklock.  But you know you’ll never hear his ribald jests again.  They ended that night as well.  

And you remember the biting agony across your chest from Joffer’s blade, the Chofa poison already torturing your flesh, burning its way into your bloodstream.  You remember Joffer’s smiling eyes and his words to you as you began to die: “Just like your interfering father, whelp.  Never knew when to quit. Greet him for me at the Crone’s Gate.”   You remember also Nado’s whirling blade, driving him back when you finally, mercifully faded away.

The memories come back, unbidden every night, and they haunt your dreams._


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 11, 2003)

“If we tarry on the road today, my friends, we will be caught in a storm I think.  If we ride hard there was an inn at the crossroads with the Fel’juk Road.  I saw it on the map that Khuritsa showed me the day before our leavetaking,” says Nado.   

By mid afternoon, a light drizzle has begun, and as the leagues tick by you are sodden and cold.  No other soul plies the road this day.  On occasion you have seen distant villageholds and hillforts, mostly to the northeast,  obviously the domains of the minor lordlings who contest for the lands about the Bausslauch.  Finally leaving the outlying marshlands of Narlann to the south the road turns further northwest into rougher terrain.  By the fifth glass you enter a small valley south of the great Mouths of Merdolan.  The trail route joins a spritely stream flowing out of the hills ahead.  

You are struck by the wildness of the region: briar bushes line the sides of the road, and tangles of vine maples twist over the blackened stumps.  Toppled logs serve as beds for new trees in some areas.  With the onset of autumn, the leaves have started to turn to shades of red in the thin trees.   Its easy to see that many of the older trees appear scorched and many are deadfalls.  Many have also toppeled and vine maples twist over the blackened stumps.

Then you see it.  First a single column of smoke rising idly into the sky and then a building, a quarter league distant.  The trail leads towards it, the stream meandering beside.  Distantly, you see another path, more a road leading into the east and the west.  The Fal’Juk Road, no doubt.  The building looks relatively new, a two story affair built into a palisade wall made of upended logs.  There are no windows on the first floor that face outside the palisade, but there are ones within the inn itself.  A solid looking wooden gate stands open as you approach.  The smoke comes from the chimney.   The building is decidedly Engolthen in appearance, the rounded and peaked roof surrounded by carvings.


----------



## Ulfghar (Nov 11, 2003)

"Well men, I believe we have found our inn.  I'm not sure about the rest of you, but I know I'm past due for a few pints and a soft bed" states Ulfghar.

Ulfghar makes his way towards the inn's entrance.


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 12, 2003)

With the others in tow, you head down a mild slope towards the building.  A large, muscular figure dressed in a grey tunic and a leather surcoat appears at the gate as you wind your way along the path.  His hair is greying and cut short, his beard neatly trimmed. 

“Greetings,”  he calls out.   "Come from Eastfair?"   The drizzle has subsided somewhat but you remain sodden and miserable upon your horses.

“Well this be my inn, the Far Stride and ye look like ye need a night out of the weather."

As you ride closer another figure comes out, a tall, lanky boy with black hair tied in the complicated braids common to styles in the Bausslauch.  “The boy will take your horses my friends, come inside and enjoy the fire.”

With that he moves into the yard and walks to the door within.  The boy stands waiting for the horses.


----------



## Ulfghar (Nov 12, 2003)

Ulfghar gets off his horse, grabs his pack and hands the reins of his horse to the stable boy.

"We appreciate your hospitality and I'll be very grateful to sit in front of a warm fire for a while".


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 13, 2003)

The boy takes the reins impassively and leading the horse into the yard, ties it off to a post.  He takes the reins of the other horses and repeats the process.   He nods in acknowledgement to Nado as the Hannathri flips him a ship.

"My name be Husgha Keil," he says walking across the hard-packed earth of the small courtyard.  A pair of double doors sits to the left and a single wooden door with a curved top lies ahead in the wall.  You follow the innkeeper inside and are pleasantly relieved by the warm gust of air and smell of cooking meat.  "Be seated my friends, while I fetch some _Haja_.   Ye've traveled far this day?" he asks.

The room you've entered is pleasant and well kept.  Perhaps a woman's touch has affected it.  It is a large common room with a number of long tables surrounded by simple wooden chairs.  A number of old, worn tapestries line the walls, most showing mountainous vistas.  One near the great fireplace which crackles with flame depicts a battle of some sort.  Horsed riders ride past a formation of scale-clad spearmen who fall to their arrows.


(1) _Haja_ is a fermented goatsmilk with honey added to sweeten it.  It is common in the westlands and though strong is quite refreshing.


----------



## Ulfghar (Nov 13, 2003)

"We've been in the saddle much too long for my liking.  It's nice to have my feet back on the ground, and even nicer to have a warm room to rest in" replies Ulfghar.

"What news do you have of the region?"


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 14, 2003)

"Hrmm," replies Keil.  He disappears in the back and momentarily returns with a tray of beaten bronze cups.  He carries a cylindrical jug in his other hand.  He sets about pouring four cups of the pungent brew.

"I've heard from merchants 'bout the Fal'juk of conflict in the Bausslauch.  Warlords and their petty feuds no doubt.  You've come from the south?  Surely ye've heard of such doings," he says, finishing the pouring.

"Actually, you lot are the first to be by this way in days.  You've all the look of strangers to the west.  Many of those about of late." His accent is strongly Engolthenic, but he speaks the trade tongue clearly enough.


----------



## Ulfghar (Nov 14, 2003)

"Why do you suppose there are so few visitors of late?"  askes Ulfghar


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 17, 2003)

"Oh, I don't know the answer to that friend.  The road has been quiet this season, though I expect it will pick up soon.   Trade must flow must it not?"  he sighs.  "With winter half a season away I expect it to pick up.  War to the southeast has doubtlessly affected the merchant trains from that direction.  Talk in the west of those Crone-spawned ...," he pauses abruptly at that, looking at you nervously.

"Hrm, well...I should see what's taking my plump wife with her stew," he says stumbling awkwardly before recovering and walking through the door in the side.


----------



## bragon gault (Nov 20, 2003)

"Before you go could you tell me just what this talk in the west is all about?  We've been afield as of late and I've not heard any talk of it"


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 20, 2003)

Keil pauses in the doorway, turns and says, "My mistake, masters, no talk, just whispers, nothing to concern you with."  With that he turns and moves into what is presumably the kitchen.  You hear low-cast voices on the other side, one obviously a woman's.

Nado leans forward, his face shrivelling up like a raisin with the bitter taste of of the Haja."My friends, you hear not the fear in his voice.  You also hear not his words.  He talks of strangers, outlanders about, of late.  Outlanders perhaps like us?"


----------



## Ulfghar (Nov 21, 2003)

"Do you think we are unwelcome here Nado?"  asks Ulfghar

"Perhaps we should not linger here long.  It may be prudent if we also take a look around before we move on.  Keil seems wary and also appears to know more than he is saying.  I have an uneasy feeling."  states Ulfghar


----------



## fintain (Nov 26, 2003)

I agree that the situation doesn't seem ideal, but another night in the rain doesn't sound too appealing either. Perhaps we may be able to find someone who will be a bit more conversational.


----------



## GreyOne (Nov 26, 2003)

Keil reappears shorty carrying four bowls and spoons.  He's followed by a strong-looking woman dressed in a rough spun green dress with Bausslauchi animal glyphs across the bodice.  Her raven hair is tied back with a bronze hair pin.  Her features are stern but the wrinkles about her eyes show a face used to smiling.   She carries a large pot across to the table, a delicious aroma emanating from within.

"Well met, travelers.  The Far Stride offers you shelter and food for the night.  The stew and bed are fine, a _ship_ per man for the night,"  she says in smooth Trade, her accent definitely from the south.

"Might I ask the purpose of your travels into these forlorn lands?  Ye've not the look of merchants." With that she begins ladelling heaping spoonfuls of the stew into the bowls, setting them before each of you.  Fintain's stomach rumbles loudly in protest..


----------



## GreyOne (Dec 6, 2003)

Bummp


----------



## GreyOne (Dec 13, 2003)

(OOC:  Come on Boys, lets get going again!)


----------



## Ulfghar (Dec 15, 2003)

"Well, a mutual quest of ours led us to Eastfare.  We were enjoying our time there when all of a sudden, we seemed to have wore out our welcome.  Deciding it was best to move on, we just followed the road which has led us to you and your wonderful stew."   states Ulfghar.


----------



## fintain (Dec 15, 2003)

"Yes, wearing out our welcome seems to be a talent of ours lately. This part of the world seems very unstable. My compliments to your inn; this is the first time I have been comfortable in days. It's nice to find some peace."


----------



## GreyOne (Dec 16, 2003)

My thanks traveler,"  she says brightly. "A quest you say?  Chasing a bard's dreams are you?" 

Keil approaches with more of the _haja_.  The fire crackles noisily in the chimney pit.


----------



## Ulfghar (Dec 16, 2003)

"We are searching for a man who has wronged us in the past.  Our chase keeps getting interrupted, but as you may or may not understand, it is often quite difficult to turn away from an opportunity at glory and gold" states Ulfghar.


----------



## GreyOne (Dec 17, 2003)

"A man is it?  Does this man have a name?"asks Keil as he pours more of the bitter brew into your mugs.


----------



## Ulfghar (Dec 22, 2003)

"The man we are looking for goes by the name of Gis.  My friend Bragon here is also on the lookout for a fellow going by the name of Boyan"  replies Ulfghar.


----------



## GreyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

"Ghis, aye.  Rivish-blooded and he be a short man, but stocky.  His face is scarred and his right eye is white and unseeing. He carries a great Abbayan bladed axe," replies Nado.  "The other be a tall Niadan, blonde hair nearly as white as snow.  His eyes are hooded and observant and his name be Joffer," he finishes.   

Nado's response is abrupt, nearly cutting Ulfghar off.   He gazes at the innkeeper and his wife expectantly.  

Keil visibly blanches at the description.  His wife is smoother, a subtle wavering of her eyes the only clue that the description is familiar.

"Well, they do sound like fellows one would not forget, that they do," replies the woman.   "Husband, my love, get them bread..."

At that moment the outer door snaps open and the stableboy dashes in.  "Mistress! The men are back, I've seen them approach on the west road!"  At that, the woman trembles visibly shaken, as all effort to stay calm leaves her.


----------



## bragon gault (Dec 29, 2003)

GreyOne said:
			
		

> "Ghis, aye.  Rivish-blooded and he be a short man, but stocky.  His face is scarred and his right eye is white and unseeing. He carries a great Abbayan bladed axe," replies Nado.  "The other be a tall Niadan, blonde hair nearly as white as snow.  His eyes are hooded and observant and his name be Joffer," he finishes.
> 
> Nado's response is abrupt, nearly cutting Ulfghar off.   He gazes at the innkeeper and his wife expectantly.
> 
> ...





"Joffer is here?  This shall be a great day," extorts Bragon


----------



## fintain (Dec 29, 2003)

Lady, what men is he talking about? Is this something that we can help you with? What is going on?


----------



## GreyOne (Dec 29, 2003)

She looks at you, her face full of panic, "You must do what they say!   For our sake and that of our son!   If you do not, we will all die!"   she cries, dropping the ladel with a metallic clang.  She rushes from the room.

"Please sirs, I have no desire to see you dead.   Do as she says.  The men who approach have our son as hostage in the hills to the west.  We were to pass word to them of all who ride from the south and east.   They've come two days earlier than they normally do.  The man with the one eye, the one you call Ghis.   He has our boy.  Please sirs, they wish only to talk, to pass a message, I'm certain!   Do not anger them!  says Keil desperately.

The stableboy looks at you all uncertainly and moves back towards the door.


----------



## Ulfghar (Jan 1, 2004)

"Is Ghis among the men who are approaching?"  asks Ulfghar.

"If so, he will recognize us for sure".


----------



## GreyOne (Jan 1, 2004)

"They are too distant to see, and the light fades," says the stableboy.  With that he departs, the door banging shut behind him.

You look on Keil, desperation in his eyes.   There is no sign of Keil's wife.

"These men are from the west.  They are dangerous, more than you know.   They bear the mark of Adatchauf.  They have been coming for half a season, always searching, always asking questions.  They have my boy, my poor boy..." with that, Keil's voice cracks and a great sob wracks his body.


----------



## fintain (Jan 2, 2004)

Is there anyplace we can hide? If Ghis is with them we will either have to lay low or kill them all. Otherwise her son is as good as dead. How many men are coming? 

If they don't know we are here we can either set up an ambush, or we can track them back to where they are holding the boy.


----------



## GreyOne (Jan 3, 2004)

"There are usually three of them," pleads Keil, "Do nothing, please.  They will know you are here from the horses.  Simply do what they ask, I beg you..." his voice trails off.

A moment later you see the glow of light beyond the casement.  Through the cloudy, thick glass you see what looks to be a riding lantern.   There are noises outside, and the stamp of horses.   With that the door swings open...


----------



## Ulfghar (Jan 8, 2004)

"Well, let's just see what happens here" states Ulfghar as he waits to see who comes through the door.

"If the men ask why we have three horses, tell them we were ambushed a while back and I was slain"

With that, Ulfghar attempts to pass into the shadow (Ulfghar casts pass as shadow unless it is now too late).


----------



## fintain (Jan 10, 2004)

OOC: If there is anywhere to hide, Fintain tries to hide in the shadows.


----------



## GreyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

A large figure, swathed in a grey cloak enters through the door.  Broad of shoulder and his step light, he surveys the interior of the inn.  His face is cast in shadow from the helm and carved flame cheekguards he sports on his head.   In the centre of the helmet is a sigil of flame.   Moments later, two other figures enter the inn, their cloaks and accoutrements similar to the first, though one wears a coarse sadap on his head and across his mouth.   The air is tense around them.  Long blades and axes hang from the belts.

The figure advances into the room taking Bragon, Nado and the innkeeper with a single glance, and his voice, though quiet, carries easily to your ears.  “Who are these to’cha, innkeeper?”   The accent is unfamiliar to you.

Keil stutters uncomfortably, and then manages to spit out his words:  “Humble travelers master, nothing more, they arrived but moments before you yourself, sir.”

“Humble travelers?”  says the figure.  

A scoffing mutter comes from the man behind and to the right of the speaker.  His hand lingers on his sword hilt, barely perceptible.

He directs his gaze at Bragon.  His eyes seem to glitter in the shadows of his helm.  “You are Niadan, to’cha?”

Bragon gazes back at the man, impassively.

“You are from across the sea, yes?”   
He pauses, not really expecting a response.

“You are here for a purpose, yes?”  A half-smile appears in the shadow of his face.

“You will come with us, yes?  This other will stay, yes?”  He gaze at Nado.

“Master, my son?  When will he be returned?”  asks Keil  

“Returned?  He will be returned soon.  Yes?”  says the man in his curious accent.  His skin has a yellowish pallor, easier to spot now as the light from the fireplace illuminates his features.


----------



## Ulfghar (Feb 9, 2004)

OOC:  Sorry guys, my computer has been down since I moved and I haven't had a change to post anything in a while.  Hopefully it will be fixed soon and I'll try to get the character revisions done.


----------



## GreyOne (Apr 3, 2004)

(post 7th game session-after the heroes dispatched the five strangely garbed warriors and with a subdued prisoner, trailed their path westwards into the hills to find a campsite and mysterious activity before an ancient, sealed tomb...)

--From the Traveling Journal of Nado the Estimable

_"The fight within the Far Stride went quickly our way. Our blades and skills hewed the three men down, though the strange-tongued speaker proved more cunning. With the door locked by Ulf, we set about putting him down and ‘twas then that the door was engulfed in flame and two others burst in. 

We fought on and finally, victorious, searched their corpses. The one that had been subdued merely cursed at our questioning. Their words echoed in my mind. “Chauf ‘ashar!” The ancient precursor-word for fire was all I understood. The semi-circle of brand marks upon each man’s chest betrayed a deeper dilemma. Deep within my memory I felt something stirring…

…we travelled well into the night, following the trail ridden by these men. Our prisoner was fervently silent and grim. The path finally left the road and veered into the cold woods. Thankfully the rain had stopped and all was crisp and clear. The deep bone-jarring boom took us all by surprise and we sallied forward towards a distant ridgeline, our prisoner deposited in the dark woods. Our investigation revealed our foes…_


----------



## GreyOne (Jul 6, 2004)

Ahead, fifty paces you see an entrance of what was once a tomb or somesuch dug into the hillside.  Once there were wooden double-gated doors to the entrance, but they had been ripped from their hinges, and now lie moldered beneath the vines and mushrooms near the entrance.  The 10’ by 15’ high opening looks sealed with blue-toned stones, fitted flawlessly.  There were scorch marks across the face of the stone wall and near the right corner you see that an opening has just been forced.   A man stands before it, seventeen others, some with torches stand back and away, watching impassively.   Suddenly a nimbus of pulsing fire shifts over the figure, illuminating the surrounding clearing and path with pale red light.   There’s a crackle of sound and suddenly part of the stone wall is rent inwards.  There is no dust or cascading sections of wall.  Merely a black opening, barely 3’ paces high and 2’ wide.   The wall around the opening looks scorched.

“Na-chabra! Vo fam edor,”  calls the man.  His body is draped with a deep crimson cloak.   He motions for one of the men to come forward.  The figure does and bows, then takes an object from the man’s hand, straightens and moves to the opening.  Three others join him, and one after the other, torches sputtering in the stale air, disappear through the opening.

It’s then you catch sight of him.  He stands to the side, his black beard glistening with oil in the torchlight.  He wears a Memondalan farmer’s cap, but beneath, his body is covered in black leather and chain.  A wicked axe and short blades hang from his belt.  He stands, arms folded, gazing impassively at the proceedings.  You see the wicked scar across the right side of his face, the missing ear.   It’s him for certain.  Ghis.  Ghis the Butcher.  Murderer of friends, Deceiver, Sadist and rapist.  Follower of Joffer.   Four others stand behind him, their clothing a motley assortment, though all dressed in dark shades.  They stand in contrast to the others before the wall, each garbed in a grey cloak, conical helmet or sadap covering heads.

Deciding to investigate further you find the camp of men two hundred yards further west along the edge of the hill in a washed out ravine.   You dispatch the guards (similiar to those who came to the Inn), and finding little, return to the forced entrance.  The men below are all gone…

You entered the hillside:

The air is warm, musty and with the sharp stink of minerals.  Beyond the opening is a tunnel leading into the hillside.  Following, it opens into a large circular, domed room.  The walls were once decorated with plaster frescoes, but they have been scorched beyond recognition and covered by a thick layer of soot.   In the centre of the room is a great firepit, filled almost to overflowing with cinders and long-dead coals.   A wide walk-way stretches around the firepit.  There are doorways to the left, right, and across the pit, each revealing a broad-stepped staircase.  The staircases to the left and right descend into darkness while the one directly ahead leads upward.

Wiping aside most of the soot from a location reveals unholy symbols such as a demon’s head or twisted human forms.   The ashpit is filled with debris. The remains of ancient books, scrolls, table legs, and chairs all have been fed to the fire.  Nothing is recoverable.  Broken crockery shards, some marked with a demon’s head can also be see in the detritus.

Suddenly there is a shriek from the passage ahead, followed by distant shouting.  A wave of heat-blasted air rushes down the passage, rustles the cinders and dissipates.  You hear more shrieks and then the sound of heavy footfalls coming from that direction.


----------



## GreyOne (Oct 3, 2004)

(Post 8th and 9th game sessions - after the discovery of the ancient and cursed armour, the defeat of the fire elemental and the Chaufala warband, and the escape of Ghis)


----------



## GreyOne (Apr 28, 2005)

Final bump in preparation.


----------



## GreyOne (May 11, 2005)

Last final bump


----------

